# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  आपके अब तक के पसंदीदा टॉप पांच नियामक

## badboy123455

*कल एक सूत्र पर पूर्व नियामक जी से भेंट हुई ,मुझे पता नही था की वो नियामक रहे हे ,ऐसे काफी सदस्य होंगे जिन्हें भूतपूर्व नियामकों के बारे में या तो पता नही या भूल गए ,इस सूत्र से बस ऐसे ही जानकारी प्राप्त करने की इच्छा हे ताकि नए सदस्यों को भी पता चले की किस किस ने नियमन कार्य बखूभी निभाया था 
*

*
अभी तक के आपके पांच सबसे पसंदीदा नियामक कोनसे रहे हे ,जिनके नियमन से आप व्यक्तिगत रूप से काफी प्रभावित हे ओर क्यों*

----------


## badboy123455

*नियम =
१= वर्तमान नियामक इसमें शामिल ना करे ,भूतपूर्व की बताये ,कोई विशेष हो तो बता भी सकते हे ,पर हो सके तो वर्तमान को शामिल ना करे 
२=प्रशसक गन को शामिल न किया जाये 
३=केवल पसंद ओर उसका कारण बताए 
४=विवाद ना करे ,ओर किसी भी नियामक के कार्य पर गलत टिप्पणी ना करे 

नोट =इस सूत्र का उद्देश्य केवल भूतपूर्व नियामकों की जानकारी देना हे ,ताकि कोई नवागत या सदस्य आज तक के नियामकों को जान सके /ओर सदस्यों को भी पता रहे की अमुक सदस्य नियामक का कार्य बखूबी निभाए थे /उनको शुक्रिया 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र इस तरह के सूत्र की आवश्यकता थी ,,अच्छा लगा इस विषय को पटल पे देख के ,,मेरी नजर मैं ये 5 नियामक है जिनहे मैं सर्वाधिक पसंद करता हूँ ,,
संत जी ,,जलवा जी ,, ,मनोज जी ,,जियालो जी ओर गुललु भाई   । 
सबकी अलग -अलग विशेषताये है ,,तुरंत मैं लिख पाना संभव नहीं ।

----------


## MALLIKA

बढ़िया विषय पर सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है !




मेरी पसंद के नियामक ...........


*मुन्ना जी* ,* जलवा जी* , *सीमा जी* , *ड्रैकुला जी* , *कृष जी* , 


और भी कुछ नाम  है !


सभी के नाम लेना संभव नहीं है !
इन सभी* नियामको* ने मेरी हर संभव मदद की है !




ख़ास कर *मुन्ना जी* ने और उसके बाद *जलवा जी* ने !

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी पसंद के नियामक 
१   जलबा जी से बात करके पोजिटिव  एंरजी प्रप्त होती है (मेरी id रवि चाचा जलवा जी ने दिया था )
२  अक्स जी अच्छे है 
३   गुरुप जी अच्छे मित्र है 
४  और  बर्तमान &  भूतपूर्व नियामक पूजनीय   भगवान  देबता है आगे क्या कहूँगा मेरे पास शब्दकोश  नहीं है

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र इस तरह के सूत्र की आवश्यकता थी ,,अच्छा लगा इस विषय को पटल पे देख के ,,मेरी नजर मैं ये 5 नियामक है जिनहे मैं सर्वाधिक पसंद करता हूँ ,,
> संत जी ,,जलवा जी ,, ,मनोज जी ,,जियालो जी ओर गुललु भाई   । 
> सबकी अलग -अलग विशेषताये है ,,तुरंत मैं लिख पाना संभव नहीं ।


*मित्र अगर कारण भी बताए तो बहुत अच्छा लगेगा ,सब सदस्यों को जानकारी मिलेगी*

----------


## badboy123455

> बढ़िया विषय पर सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मेरी पसंद के नियामक ...........
> 
> 
> *मुन्ना जी* ,* जलवा जी* , *सीमा जी* , *ड्रैकुला जी* , *कृष जी* , 
> ...


*मल्लिका जी स्वागत हे ,कारण भी बताए की क्यों आपको व्यक्तिगत रूप से पसंद हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरी पसंद के नियामक 
> १   जलबा जी से बात करके पोजिटिव  एंरजी प्रप्त होती है (मेरी id रवि चाचा जलवा जी ने दिया था )
> २  अक्स जी अच्छे है 
> ३   गुरुप जी अच्छे मित्र है 
> ४  और  बर्तमान &  भूतपूर्व नियामक पूजनीय   भगवान  देबता है आगे क्या कहूँगा मेरे पास शब्दकोश  नहीं है


*बहुत अच्छे विचार हे आपके रवि जी........*

----------


## AVF000

_वाह क्या बात है मेरे प्यारे नाम मे क्या रखा है सेक्सपियर बैडब्वाय,
एक बार पुनः हार्दिक शुभकामनाओं के साथ सूत्र को दीर्घजीवी होने की आशा करता हूँ।
_

----------


## badboy123455

> _वाह क्या बात है मेरे प्यारे नाम मे क्या रखा है सेक्सपियर बैडब्वाय,
> एक बार पुनः हार्दिक शुभकामनाओं के साथ सूत्र को दीर्घजीवी होने की आशा करता हूँ।
> _


*मित्र आपके टॉप व्यकितगत पसंद के नियामकों के नाम भी लिखे कारण सहीत*

----------


## AVF000

_यदि हम पुराने नियामकों का जिक्र करे तो लगभग सभी मेरी प्रबंधन विरोधी छवि को उकेरते रहे हैं। शायद वो सही भी हो!!!
शुरुआत करता हूँ वो भी सिर्फ एक नाम से अगर जरूरी हुआ तो अन्य का भी जिक्र करूँगा।
पहली मुलाकात गुरूदेव से ही हुई और उस समय कोई भी सामान्य विभाग नहीं था सिर्फ गर्म मसाला के सिवा।
उनके बारे मे कुछ भी नहीं लिखूँगा क्यूँ कि इस सूत्र का विषय भूतपूर्व नियामकों पर केन्द्रित है।
__क्रमशः_

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र आपके पसंदीदा नियामक व्यक्तिगत बताइए ,प्रशसक नही*

----------


## badboy123455

*में भी अपने पसंदीदा नियामक बताता हू ,,,,,,,,,,,,क्रम संख्या सिर्फ वरिष्ठता के आधार पे हे ,सब बराबर पसंद हे*

----------


## AVF000

_प्यारे मित्र,
यदि आप इतना कौतुहल दिखायेंगे तो शायद संभव न हो।  किसके बारे मे लिखूँगा किसके बारे मे नहीं इस बात का जिक्र पहले ही कर चुका हूँ।
यदि आप नहीं चाहते कि हम कुछ लिखें आप कह सकते हैं या तो सब्र करें।_


> *मित्र आपके टॉप व्यकितगत पसंद के नियामकों के नाम भी लिखे कारण सहीत*





> *मित्र आपके पसंदीदा नियामक व्यक्तिगत बताइए ,प्रशसक नही*

----------


## badboy123455

*सबसे वरिष्ठ ओर बड़े संत जी ..........

कारण....
इनके मुन्ने राजा रूप से कभी सामना नही हुआ ,पर संत जी एक बहुत ही शानदार नियामक थे ,इनके पास हर प्रोब्लम का सोल्यूशन था ,सबसे बडी बात इन्होने विवाद कभी याद रखे ही नही ,,,,आप इनसे विवाद भी कर लो लेकिन कभी व्यक्तिगत रूप से ये विवाद यद् नही रखते ,आपकी पोस्ट स्पैम कह नही ह्तायेगे /ओर किसी भी सदस्य को ऐसा समझाते थे की अगला मान ही जाता था ,ये कभी विवादों से डर सूत्र बंद नही करते थे बल्कि सब विवादित सदस्यों का सामना करते थे ,सबको निरुतर कर फिर बंद करते थे ,थोड़े कठोर थे नियमों के मामले में /
अभी ये नियामक नही हे ,संत जी को शुक्रिया ,
वर्तमान में भी ये फोरम पर हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> _प्यारे मित्र,
> यदि आप इतना कौतुहल दिखायेंगे तो शायद संभव न हो।  किसके बारे मे लिखूँगा किसके बारे मे नहीं इस बात का जिक्र पहले ही कर चुका हूँ।
> यदि आप नहीं चाहते कि हम कुछ लिखें आप कह सकते हैं या तो सब्र करें।_


*मित्र में नही चाहूँगा तो कोण चाहेगा ,कौतुहल बस इसलिए की आपके द्वारा पुराने नियामकों की जानकारी मिलेगी*

----------


## AVF000

_अभी आप जानकारियाँ दे रहे हो।
इस लिए उचित यही होगा कि हम या अन्य जानकार सदस्य आपके बाद ही अपनी प्रविष्टियां दें।_


> *मित्र में नही चाहूँगा तो कोण चाहेगा ,कौतुहल बस इसलिए की आपके द्वारा पुराने नियामकों की जानकारी मिलेगी*

----------


## badboy123455

> _अभी आप जानकारियाँ दे रहे हो।
> इस लिए उचित यही होगा कि हम या अन्य जानकार सदस्य आपके बाद ही अपनी प्रविष्टियां दें।_


_मित्र में अपने पसंदीदा चार बाकी नियामकों के बारे में सुबह वर्णन करूँगा_

----------


## satya_anveshi

कभी नियामक से काम ही नहीं पड़ा, इसलिए नहीं पता कि कौन अच्छा और कौन अच्छा नहीं था/है।

----------


## calvitf

इतिहास के लोगो के लिए मेरे तरफ से अभी कुछ नहीं ............... बस

----------


## Badtameez

भूतपूर्व नियामकों के बारे में मुझे जानकारी नहीं है। अभी फोरम पर मुझे आये हुए एक साल भी नहीं हुआ है।

----------


## badboy123455

> कभी नियामक से काम ही नहीं पड़ा, इसलिए नहीं पता कि कौन अच्छा और कौन अच्छा नहीं था/है।





> भूतपूर्व नियामकों के बारे में मुझे जानकारी नहीं है। अभी फोरम पर मुझे आये हुए एक साल भी नहीं हुआ है।


*आप दोनों का शुक्रिया*

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक....
THE MASTER 
कारण-मासाब की सबसे अच्छी एक बात थी की इनकी नजर हर पोस्ट पे रहती थी ,यहा तक की आप विजिटर मेसेज में भी गलत लिखोगे तो ये दस मिनिट में एडिट कर देंगे /आप रात को दो बजे भी गलत लिखा तो पन्द्रह मिनिट में पोस्ट एडिट कर देते थे /नियामक होने के बावजूद सदस्यों के सूत्रों में भी जाते हे ओर रिप्लाई भी करते थे /में जब भी समस्या में होता तो पहले इन्हें ही बताता था ,ओर हर बार इन्होने मदद की हे ,,एक ऐसा नियामक जो कभी विवादों में नही आया ,मास्टर जी को शुक्रिया*

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक....
MNOJMETRIX,/DARK RIDER


डार्क जी तकनीकी विसेसग्य हे फोरम के /साथ ही मेरे अच्छे मित्र भी हे /इन्होने हमेशा मेरी सहायता की हे /स्वयम प्रबंधन से मुझे पता चला की तीन चार बार बेन होने से इन्होने ही बचाया था /ये कभी भी सदस्य को सजा देने के पक्ष में नही रहते थे /हमेशा सदस्यों को एक ओर मोका मिले इस बात के पक्ष में रहते थे ,सदस्यों से इनका जुडाव अत्यधिक था ,शायद ही कोई सदस्य होगा जिसे डार्क जी का नियमन पसंद नही आये ,/ये कभी नियामकों जेसे सीरियस नही रहते थे बल्कि सबसे वार्तालाप करते थे /एक बहुत ही अच्छा ओर सबको पसंद आने वाले  नियामक /डार्क जी को शुक्रिया*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक....
> THE MASTER 
> कारण-मासाब की सबसे अच्छी एक बात थी की इनकी नजर हर पोस्ट पे रहती थी ,यहा तक की आप विजिटर मेसेज में भी गलत लिखोगे तो ये दस मिनिट में एडिट कर देंगे /आप रात को दो बजे भी गलत लिखा तो पन्द्रह मिनिट में पोस्ट एडिट कर देते थे /नियामक होने के बावजूद सदस्यों के सूत्रों में भी जाते हे ओर रिप्लाई भी करते थे /में जब भी समस्या में होता तो पहले इन्हें ही बताता था ,ओर हर बार इन्होने मदद की हे ,,एक ऐसा नियामक जो कभी विवादों में नही आया ,मास्टर जी को शुक्रिया*





> *मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक....
> MNOJMETRIX,/DARK RIDER
> 
> 
> डार्क जी तकनीकी विसेसग्य हे फोरम के /साथ ही मेरे अच्छे मित्र भी हे /इन्होने हमेशा मेरी सहायता की हे /स्वयम प्रबंधन से मुझे पता चला की तीन चार बार बेन होने से इन्होने ही बचाया था /ये कभी भी सदस्य को सजा देने के पक्ष में नही रहते थे /हमेशा सदस्यों को एक ओर मोका मिले इस बात के पक्ष में रहते थे ,सदस्यों से इनका जुडाव अत्यधिक था ,शायद ही कोई सदस्य होगा जिसे डार्क जी का नियमन पसंद नही आये ,/ये कभी नियामकों जेसे सीरियस नही रहते थे बल्कि सबसे वार्तालाप करते थे /एक बहुत ही अच्छा ओर सबको पसंद आने वाले  नियामक /डार्क जी को शुक्रिया*


मेरे भी फोरम में सबसे पसन्दीदा नियामक यही है और कारण तो आप बता ही चुके है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक....
> THE MASTER 
> कारण-मासाब की सबसे अच्छी एक बात थी की इनकी नजर हर पोस्ट पे रहती थी ,यहा तक की आप विजिटर मेसेज में भी गलत लिखोगे तो ये दस मिनिट में एडिट कर देंगे /आप रात को दो बजे भी गलत लिखा तो पन्द्रह मिनिट में पोस्ट एडिट कर देते थे /नियामक होने के बावजूद सदस्यों के सूत्रों में भी जाते हे ओर रिप्लाई भी करते थे /में जब भी समस्या में होता तो पहले इन्हें ही बताता था ,ओर हर बार इन्होने मदद की हे ,,एक ऐसा नियामक जो कभी विवादों में नही आया ,मास्टर जी को शुक्रिया*


हाँ बैड भाई माड़ साब ने कई बार मेरी भी मदद की है, वाकई शानदार नियामक थे। (मैं भूल गया था पहले.... सॉरी!)

----------


## umabua

१. ठाकुर जी : दिल्ली निवासी ठाकुर जी को मैंने रोमन अंगरेजी में लिखी हुयी प्रथम प्रविष्टि से पुराने मंच में प्रशासक बनने तक देखा था. नियामक के तौर पर इनकी कार्यकुशलता और विषय पर पकड़ इनकी विशेषता रही थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं. 
२. शाम जी : इंग्लैण्ड में रहने वाले शाम जी मंच के पुराने संस्करण में  कार्टून विशेषज्ञ की
पदवी प्राप्त करने वाले प्रथम सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सभी सदस्यों से मित्रवत 
व्यवहार किन्तु स्पाम के मामले में बहुत कठोर निर्णय लेने वाले थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
३. अलैक जी :   जयपुर निवासी अलैक जी राज्य के बहु-प्रसारित समाचार पत्र में अधिकारी थे और प्रायः रात १० बजे से प्रातः तक रहते थे. उनकी गजले, गीत और 
साहित्यिक रचनाये अन्यंत मनोहारी होती थी. एक सूत्र उन्होंने बनाया था जिसमे वे अपनी पसंद के सदस्य के लिए स्वरचित ग़ज़ल प्रस्तुत किया करते थे. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
४. जैलियो जी : कानपुर निवासी जैलियो जी अत्यंत विनम्र और मोबाइल से आने वाले सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सदस्यों में अत्यंत लोकप्रिय जैलियो जी की प्रविष्टियाँ अधिकतर संस्कृत मिश्रित हिन्दी में हुआ करती थी जो सदस्यों को हिंदी लेखन के लिए प्रेरित करती थी. इनके द्वारा सदस्यों के चित्रों पर चार पंक्तियों में की गयी काव्यात्मक  टिप्पणी किसी भी सदस्य के लिए सम्मान की बात होती थी.मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
५. अक्ष जी : दिल्ली निवासी अक्ष जी चुटकुलों की जीवंत प्रस्तुतियों के लिए  जाने जाते थे. नियामक के तौर पर इनका सभी सदस्यों के साथ मित्रवत व्यवहार 
और त्वरित निर्णय  लेने की क्षमता इनकी विशेषता थी. नियामक बनने से पूर्व हास्य 
सेनापति की पदवी  से सम्मानित किये गए थे.  मंच के इस संस्करण में ये हास्य 
सेनापति की पदवी के साथ ही आ रहे हैं.

----------


## Chinu G

सूत्र अच्छा है /
मुझे लगता है इससे वर्तमान नियामकगण प्रभावित होंगे / शायद कुछ सिख सकें भुत पूर्व नियामक से / धन्यवाद

----------


## AVF000

_महाप्रभू अभी भी आते हैं। एक सामान्य सदस्य की तरह।
__यहाँ चटका लगाये।_


> १. ठाकुर जी : दिल्ली निवासी ठाकुर जी को मैंने रोमन अंगरेजी में लिखी हुयी प्रथम प्रविष्टि से पुराने मंच में प्रशासक बनने तक देखा था. नियामक के तौर पर इनकी कार्यकुशलता और विषय पर पकड़ इनकी विशेषता रही थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं. 
> २. शाम जी : इंग्लैण्ड में रहने वाले शाम जी मंच के पुराने संस्करण में  कार्टून विशेषज्ञ की
> पदवी प्राप्त करने वाले प्रथम सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सभी सदस्यों से मित्रवत 
> व्यवहार किन्तु स्पाम के मामले में बहुत कठोर निर्णय लेने वाले थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ३. अलैक जी :   जयपुर निवासी अलैक जी राज्य के बहु-प्रसारित समाचार पत्र में अधिकारी थे और प्रायः रात १० बजे से प्रातः तक रहते थे. उनकी गजले, गीत और 
> साहित्यिक रचनाये अन्यंत मनोहारी होती थी. एक सूत्र उन्होंने बनाया था जिसमे वे अपनी पसंद के सदस्य के लिए स्वरचित ग़ज़ल प्रस्तुत किया करते थे. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ४. जैलियो जी : कानपुर निवासी जैलियो जी अत्यंत विनम्र और मोबाइल से आने वाले सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सदस्यों में अत्यंत लोकप्रिय जैलियो जी की प्रविष्टियाँ अधिकतर संस्कृत मिश्रित हिन्दी में हुआ करती थी जो सदस्यों को हिंदी लेखन के लिए प्रेरित करती थी. इनके द्वारा सदस्यों के चित्रों पर चार पंक्तियों में की गयी काव्यात्मक  टिप्पणी किसी भी सदस्य के लिए सम्मान की बात होती थी.*मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.*
> ५. अक्ष जी : दिल्ली निवासी अक्ष जी चुटकुलों की जीवंत प्रस्तुतियों के लिए  जाने जाते थे. नियामक के तौर पर इनका सभी सदस्यों के साथ मित्रवत व्यवहार 
> और त्वरित निर्णय  लेने की क्षमता इनकी विशेषता थी. नियामक बनने से पूर्व हास्य 
> ...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ४. जैलियो जी : कानपुर निवासी जैलियो जी अत्यंत विनम्र और मोबाइल से आने वाले सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सदस्यों में अत्यंत लोकप्रिय जैलियो जी की प्रविष्टियाँ अधिकतर संस्कृत मिश्रित हिन्दी में हुआ करती थी जो सदस्यों को हिंदी लेखन के लिए प्रेरित करती थी. इनके द्वारा सदस्यों के चित्रों पर चार पंक्तियों में की गयी काव्यात्मक  टिप्पणी किसी भी सदस्य के लिए सम्मान की बात होती थी.मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> .


उमा जी मंच के इस संस्करण मैं भी जेलियो जी नियामक रहे है कृपया अपनी जानकारी ठीक कर ले ।

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरे भी फोरम में सबसे पसन्दीदा नियामक यही है और कारण तो आप बता ही चुके है ।


*विचार बताने हेतु शुक्रिया
*



> हाँ बैड भाई माड़ साब ने कई बार मेरी भी मदद की है, वाकई शानदार नियामक थे। (मैं भूल गया था पहले.... सॉरी!)


*भूले हुए नियामकों को याद करने हेतु ही सूत्र बनाया हे मित्र*

----------


## badboy123455

> १. ठाकुर जी : दिल्ली निवासी ठाकुर जी को मैंने रोमन अंगरेजी में लिखी हुयी प्रथम प्रविष्टि से पुराने मंच में प्रशासक बनने तक देखा था. नियामक के तौर पर इनकी कार्यकुशलता और विषय पर पकड़ इनकी विशेषता रही थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं. 
> २. शाम जी : इंग्लैण्ड में रहने वाले शाम जी मंच के पुराने संस्करण में  कार्टून विशेषज्ञ की
> पदवी प्राप्त करने वाले प्रथम सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सभी सदस्यों से मित्रवत 
> व्यवहार किन्तु स्पाम के मामले में बहुत कठोर निर्णय लेने वाले थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ३. अलैक जी :   जयपुर निवासी अलैक जी राज्य के बहु-प्रसारित समाचार पत्र में अधिकारी थे और प्रायः रात १० बजे से प्रातः तक रहते थे. उनकी गजले, गीत और 
> साहित्यिक रचनाये अन्यंत मनोहारी होती थी. एक सूत्र उन्होंने बनाया था जिसमे वे अपनी पसंद के सदस्य के लिए स्वरचित ग़ज़ल प्रस्तुत किया करते थे. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ४. जैलियो जी : कानपुर निवासी जैलियो जी अत्यंत विनम्र और मोबाइल से आने वाले सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सदस्यों में अत्यंत लोकप्रिय जैलियो जी की प्रविष्टियाँ अधिकतर संस्कृत मिश्रित हिन्दी में हुआ करती थी जो सदस्यों को हिंदी लेखन के लिए प्रेरित करती थी. इनके द्वारा सदस्यों के चित्रों पर चार पंक्तियों में की गयी काव्यात्मक  टिप्पणी किसी भी सदस्य के लिए सम्मान की बात होती थी.मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ५. अक्ष जी : दिल्ली निवासी अक्ष जी चुटकुलों की जीवंत प्रस्तुतियों के लिए  जाने जाते थे. नियामक के तौर पर इनका सभी सदस्यों के साथ मित्रवत व्यवहार 
> और त्वरित निर्णय  लेने की क्षमता इनकी विशेषता थी. नियामक बनने से पूर्व हास्य 
> ...


*
 ठाकुर जी को देखा था  एक सूत्र में हमेशा सदस्यों की मदद किया करते थे ,बाकी अक्ष जी को छोड़ अन्य नियामक गण को कभी करीब से नही जान पाया /इस जानकारी हेतु आपका हार्दिक शुक्रिया*

----------


## badboy123455

> सूत्र अच्छा है /
> मुझे लगता है इससे वर्तमान नियामकगण प्रभावित होंगे / शायद कुछ सिख सकें भुत पूर्व नियामक से / धन्यवाद


*स्वागत हे आपका..............*

----------


## badboy123455

> _महाप्रभू अभी भी आते हैं। एक सामान्य सदस्य की तरह।
> __यहाँ चटका लगाये।_


*दो दिन पहले आए थे जायलो जी ,तब उनसे मुलाकात हुई थी ,हिंदी बहुत ही शानदार लिखते हे*

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक ......
स्लिम सीमा जी 
इनके बारे में ज्यादा नही जानता /पर इनका रवैया हमेशा सहयोगात्मक रहा हे ,एक बार मेरी कुछ गलत प्रविष्टियों जिनसे बेन अवश्य होता ,पर इन्होने बिना शिकायत करे डिलीट भी कर डी ओर कोई कार्यवाही भी नही करने डी /इन्हें शुक्रिया*

----------


## satya_anveshi

ठाकुर जी का साक्षात्कार उस सूत्र में था जो अब मिटा दिया गया है, प्रबंधन कृपया बताए ऐसा क्यों?

----------


## groopji

मंच के पिछले संस्करण में मेरा किसी भी नियामक महोदय से कभी भी पाला नहीं पड़ा और सच कहें तो मैं जानता भी नहीं था कि नियामक क्या होते हैं 

वर्तमान संस्करण में 
बड़े भैया से सबसे पहले मुलाक़ात (बहस) हुई और वो ही मेरे लिए सबसे अच्छे नियामक साबित हुए और आज भी उनका वरद हस्त मेरे उपर है 

आज जब भी मेरा इनकी तरफ जाना होता है तो कभी ऐसा नहीं होता कि इनका आशीष लेकर नहीं आऊ ........ ये इनके साथ बिताए हुए अनुभव ही हैं  

जिनके कारण आज तक फोरम पर  मैं स्थाई रूप से बना रहा ...... और मैंने खुद ने भी नियामक पद को प्राप्त किया 



इसके बाद फोरम पर मेरे परम मित्र और आधी आँख के अवतार वाले The Master जी हैं जिनकी निस्वार्थ सहयोग भावना, गजब का सेन्स आफ ह्यूमर, 

तकनीक और गूगलिंग में अलादीन का चिराग, फोरम के हर कोने में इनकी तीखी नजर हमेशा रहती है ....... सच कहूँ तो फोरम का धन्यवाद करना चाहूँगा 

जो मुझे ऐसे मित्र से मुझे मिलाया 


अगले नियामक जी हैं मित्र मनोज जी .... जिनसे मैं आज भी व्यक्तिगत तौर पर मिलता रहता हूँ ..... इनका अनुभव देखते हुए तो मुझे लगता था कि कोई उम्रदराज 

व्यक्ति होंगे किन्तु जब मै इनसे प्रथम बार दिल्ली में मिला तो इस स्मार्ट से लडके को देखा तो बहुत देर तक तो मुझे यकीन ही नहीं हुआ कि ये वो ही मनोज है

----------


## Crimnal

ठाकुर जी, मुन्ने राजा जी, जैलेओ जी, अलैक जी,  शाम जी ,

----------


## Crimnal

> ठाकुर जी, मुन्ने राजा जी, जैलेओ जी, अलैक जी,  शाम जी ,


ये  अब कहाँ है, क्या जान कारी मिल सकती है !

----------


## umabua

> _महाप्रभू अभी भी आते हैं। एक सामान्य सदस्य की तरह।
> __यहाँ चटका लगाये।_


मित्र, मुझे इस विषय में जानकारी नहीं है... किन्तु जैसा कि इसी सूत्र में किसी ने बताया है कि अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही वे मंच में भ्रमण करने आये थे. अपडेट के लिए धन्यवाद.



> उमा जी मंच के इस संस्करण मैं भी जेलियो जी नियामक रहे है कृपया अपनी जानकारी ठीक कर ले ।


मित्र, संभव है कि जैलियो जी मेरी अनुपस्थिति में नियामक रहे हों. यह सच मेरे संज्ञान में नहीं है. फिर भी मैं इस भूल के लिए खेद व्यक्त करती हूँ. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र, मुझे इस विषय में जानकारी नहीं है... किन्तु जैसा कि इसी सूत्र में किसी ने बताया है कि अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही वे मंच में भ्रमण करने आये थे. अपडेट के लिए धन्यवाद.
> 
> मित्र, संभव है कि जैलियो जी मेरी अनुपस्थिति में नियामक रहे हों. यह सच मेरे संज्ञान में नहीं है. फिर भी मैं इस भूल के लिए खेद व्यक्त करती हूँ. धन्यवाद.


उमा जी जेलियो जी जब नियामक थे तो  मेरी उनसे बाते हुई थी ,,कमाल का नियमन कार्य करते थे ,,उनके समझाने का तरीका अद्भुत था ,,उस समय मैं नया था ,,उनके समझाने के तरीके मैं प्रचलित नियमन शब्द का प्रयोग नहीं होता था ,,बल्कि एक विशिस्ठ मधुर कर्णप्रिय शेली थी ।

----------


## Ranveer

मित्रों , वैसे तो कई नियामक मुझे पसंद आयें हैं पर पाँच को चुनना हो तो इन लोगों को ज्यादा पसंद करूंगा –
1 – स्वाति – (पहले नियामिका फिर प्रशासिका) – इनका तकनीकी ज्ञान शानदार था और अक्सर सदस्यों के तकनीकी समस्या का हल बताती थी । मैंने पीएम द्वारा कई बार मदद प्राप्त की थी । इनकी  दूरदर्शिता और एक्टिविटी लाजवाब थी । बॉलीवुड के चित्रों वाले सूत्र मे कई सदस्य ऊलजलूल लिखते पर ये कभी उनपर कार्यवाही नहीं करती थीं । हाँ चेतावनी कई बार दी जाती जो किसी सदस्य के सुधरने के लिए काफी था । हालांकि शुरू मे हिन्दी शुद्ध नहीं लिख पाती थी पर बाद मे काफी सुधार हुआ। इनके विचार अक्सर प्रभावित करते जबकि बाते एकदम साधारण ही होतीं थी। साधारण किन्तु गूढ़ नियामिका। 
2 – वीडियो मास्टर – एक बेहतरीन नियामक । गरम विभाग मे सक्रिय रहते और अपने तरीके से काम करने के शौकीन थे । अक्सर अपने सूत्रों को कुछ समय के लिए स्टिक कर दिया करते थे । 
3 – मलेठिया  – ये काफी सुलझे , समझदार और विनम्र स्वभाव के थे । अक्सर किसी सदस्य की समस्या को उसके जड़ मे जाकर सुलझाने का प्रयत्न करते । सदस्यों के उटपुटांग बोल देने के बावजूद इन्हे कभी किसी बात का बुरा नहीं लगता । मिलनसार प्रवृति के के कारण ये कुछ सदस्यों के चहेते थे । 
4 – जैलियो  – ये प्रोत्साहित करने वाले नियामक थे । नए सदस्यों को इनको सूत्रों मे कई बार प्रत्साहित करते देखा था । अपनी शुद्ध और सौम्य हिन्दी से ये जल्दी किसी के चहेते बन जाते । कार्यवाही के पूर्ण अच्छी तरह से समझाने का प्रयास किया जाना इनकी एक विशेष आदत थी । 
5 – मुन्ने राजा – ये सख्त और कर्मठ नियामक थे । फोरम पर ऐसे नियामकों की आवश्यकता इसीलिए महसूस होती है की कुछ सदस्य समझने- समझाने के लायक होते ही नहीं । अक्सर एक चेतावनी और फिर कार्यवाही करना इनका विशेष गुण था । किसी सदस्य के ऊलजलूल लिखने पर तुरंत उसका स्पष्टीकरण मांगते , नहीं दिये जाने पर कार्यवाही पक्की रहती । अक्सर सदस्य तर्क –वितर्क मे इनके सामने  असहाय महसूस करते । 
इनके अलावा और भी कई नियामक हुए जो किसी खास गुण के कारण मुझे पसंद थे ।

----------


## umabua

> उमा जी जेलियो जी जब नियामक थे तो  मेरी उनसे बाते हुई थी ,,कमाल का नियमन कार्य करते थे ,,उनके समझाने का तरीका अद्भुत था ,,उस समय मैं नया था ,,उनके समझाने के तरीके मैं प्रचलित नियमन शब्द का प्रयोग नहीं होता था ,,बल्कि एक विशिस्ठ मधुर कर्णप्रिय शेली थी ।


सच कहा मित्र, वे इन्ही विशेषताओं के स्वामी थे. धन्यवाद.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*बैड भाई आपको इस सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक आभार .........आपने बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है ......
*
*इस सूत्र से हम जैसे सदस्य को पुराने नियामकों के बारेमे जान्ने का मौका मिल जाएगा ........
*
*यहाँ हम जैसे सदस्य से आशय उन सदस्यों से है ....जिन्होंने ये फोरम मेरी तरह कुछ दिनों पहले ज्वाइन किया है ......
*
*मैं भी इस सूत्र में थोड़े टाइम बाद कुछ लिखना चाहूँगा ........*

----------


## Crimnal

> *बैड भाई आपको इस सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक आभार .........आपने बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है ......
> *
> *इस सूत्र से हम जैसे सदस्य को पुराने नियामकों के बारेमे जान्ने का मौका मिल जाएगा ........
> *
> *यहाँ हम जैसे सदस्य से आशय उन सदस्यों से है ....जिन्होंने ये फोरम मेरी तरह कुछ दिनों पहले ज्वाइन किया है ......
> *
> *मैं भी इस सूत्र में थोड़े टाइम बाद कुछ लिखना चाहूँगा ........*


इतिहाश ..................................................  ., नकात्मक और  सकारत्मक रेपो अदि...... इस तरह के सूत्र सामान्य विभाग  "आओ  समय विताएं  में शोभा देते है, दोस्त !

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> इतिहाश ..................................................  ., नकात्मक और सकारत्मक रेपो अदि...... इस तरह के सूत्र सामान्य विभाग "आओ समय विताएं में शोभा देते है, दोस्त !


*मित्र ये कार्य तो प्रबंधन का है ....वो ही तय करेंगे ......की इस सूत्र कहाँ पर होना चाहिए .....मेरो को लगता है ये सूत्र अपनी सही जगह पर है ..........इस विभाग का नाम " मुझे कुछ कहना है " और इसमें सारे सदस्य अपनी और से नियामकों के बारे में अपनी राय रखेंगे ....मतलब उनके बारे में कुछ कहेंगे .......और मेरे को नहीं लगता इस सूत्र से किसी को कोई आपत्ति होगी और इस सूत्र पर कोई विवाद करेगा ......*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> उमा जी जेलियो जी जब नियामक थे तो  मेरी उनसे बाते हुई थी ,,कमाल का नियमन कार्य करते थे ,,उनके समझाने का तरीका अद्भुत था ,,उस समय मैं नया था ,,उनके समझाने के तरीके मैं प्रचलित नियमन शब्द का प्रयोग नहीं होता था ,,बल्कि एक विशिस्ठ मधुर कर्णप्रिय शेली थी ।



जलवा जी ----सदस्यो की मदद के लिये तुरंत तयार रहने वाले मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार इस फोरम पे सबसे ज्यादा लंबे समय तक नियमन संभालने वाले अकेले व्यक्ति है । 
मैं जबसे फोरम पे आया हूँ इनके विरुद्ध किसी सदस्य को जाते नहीं देखा ,,इनसे निजी तोर पे भी मिल चुका हूँ ,,नियमन कार्य  की तरह एक शानदार सामाजिक व्येक्तित्व है इनका । 
सदस्यो की मनोदशा को रीड कर उन्हे संतुष्ट करने मैं मास्टर थे ,जलवा जी ।

----------


## Ranveer

> इतिहाश ..................................................  ., नकात्मक और  सकारत्मक रेपो अदि...... इस तरह के सूत्र सामान्य विभाग  "आओ  समय विताएं  में शोभा देते है, दोस्त !


मित्र क्रिमनल जी , वैसे सूत्र ,जो सदस्यों को कुछ जानकारी प्रदान कर रहे हों प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मे मान्य हैं , परंतु बातचीत और आरोप -प्रत्यारोप  शुरू हो जाने पर ही आओ समय बिताएँ मे भेजने पर विचार किया जा सकता है । सूत्र को प्रबंधन द्वारा ही अनुमति प्रदान की गई है ।

----------


## Crimnal

> *मित्र ये कार्य तो प्रबंधन का है ....वो ही तय करेंगे ......की इस सूत्र कहाँ पर होना चाहिए .....मेरो को लगता है ये सूत्र अपनी सही जगह पर है ..........इस विभाग का नाम " मुझे कुछ कहना है " और इसमें सारे सदस्य अपनी और से नियामकों के बारे में अपनी राय रखेंगे ....मतलब उनके बारे में कुछ कहेंगे .......और मेरे को नहीं लगता इस सूत्र से किसी को कोई आपत्ति होगी और इस सूत्र पर कोई विवाद करेगा ......*





> मित्र क्रिमनल जी , वैसे सूत्र ,जो सदस्यों को कुछ जानकारी प्रदान कर रहे हों प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मे मान्य हैं , परंतु बातचीत और आरोप -प्रत्यारोप  शुरू हो जाने पर ही आओ समय बिताएँ मे भेजने पर विचार किया जा सकता है । सूत्र को प्रबंधन द्वारा ही अनुमति प्रदान की गई है ।


*आप लोग जैसा उचित समझे*

----------


## badboy123455

> मंच के पिछले संस्करण में मेरा किसी भी नियामक महोदय से कभी भी पाला नहीं पड़ा और सच कहें तो मैं जानता भी नहीं था कि नियामक क्या होते हैं 
> 
> वर्तमान संस्करण में 
> 
> 
> व्यक्ति होंगे किन्तु जब मै इनसे प्रथम बार दिल्ली में मिला तो इस स्मार्ट से लडके को देखा तो बहुत देर तक तो मुझे यकीन ही नहीं हुआ कि ये वो ही मनोज है


*अपनी पसंद ओर कारण बताने के लिए शुक्रिया ग्रुप जी ,बड़े भेया ,मास्टर जी ,मनोज जी तीनों ही बेहतरीन नियामक रहे हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्रों , वैसे तो कई नियामक मुझे पसंद आयें हैं पर पाँच को चुनना हो तो इन लोगों को ज्यादा पसंद करूंगा –
> 1 – स्वाति – (पहले नियामिका फिर प्रशासिका) – इनका तकनीकी ज्ञान शानदार था और अक्सर सदस्यों के तकनीकी समसका स्पष्टीकरण मांगते , नहीं दिये जाने पर कार्यवाही पक्की रहती । अक्सर सदस्य तर्क –वितर्क मे इनके सामने  असहाय महसूस करते । 
> इनके अलावा और भी कई नियामक हुए जो किसी खास गुण के कारण मुझे पसंद थे ।


*
सूत्र का उद्देश्य पूरा होता लग रहा हे ,पूर्व नियामकों के बारे में जानकारीयां मिल रही हे /स्वागत हे आपका भी /*

----------


## badboy123455

> *बैड भाई आपको इस सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक आभार .........आपने बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है ......
> *
> *इस सूत्र से हम जैसे सदस्य को पुराने नियामकों के बारेमे जान्ने का मौका मिल जाएगा ........
> *
> *यहाँ हम जैसे सदस्य से आशय उन सदस्यों से है ....जिन्होंने ये फोरम मेरी तरह कुछ दिनों पहले ज्वाइन किया है ......
> *
> *मैं भी इस सूत्र में थोड़े टाइम बाद कुछ लिखना चाहूँगा ........*



*आभार प्रबंधन को मित्र जिन्होंने इस सूत्र को बनाने की अनुमति डी /आप भी अपनी पसंद के नियामकों के बारे में कुछ लिखिए*

----------


## badboy123455

> जलवा जी ----सदस्यो की मदद के लिये तुरंत तयार रहने वाले मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार इस फोरम पे सबसे ज्यादा लंबे समय तक नियमन संभालने वाले अकेले व्यक्ति है । 
> मैं जबसे फोरम पे आया हूँ इनके विरुद्ध किसी सदस्य को जाते नहीं देखा ,,इनसे निजी तोर पे भी मिल चुका हूँ ,,नियमन कार्य  की तरह एक शानदार सामाजिक व्येक्तित्व है इनका । 
> सदस्यो की मनोदशा को रीड कर उन्हे संतुष्ट करने मैं मास्टर थे ,जलवा जी ।


*जलवा जी को मेने कभी किसी विवाद में फसते नही देखा ,सबसे शांत स्वभाव के नियामक थे /हालाकि इनसे वार्तालाप बहुत कम हुआ मेरा ,पर इनकी पोस्ट हमेशा देखता था ,अभी शायद वो फोरम पर कम आते हे या आते ही नही :question:*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *जलवा जी को मेने कभी किसी विवाद में फसते नही देखा ,सबसे शांत स्वभाव के नियामक थे /हालाकि इनसे वार्तालाप बहुत कम हुआ मेरा ,पर इनकी पोस्ट हमेशा देखता था ,अभी शायद वो फोरम पर कम आते हे या आते ही नही :question:*


आज फोरम पर आये थे जलवा जी मेने  आप का शुत्र देखने  बुलाया था मेने बात कीथी बो फोरम पर आना नहीं चाहते  है सायद अब समय नहीं है उनके पास

----------


## shakti36

_भुतपूर्व नियामक सभी एक से बढ़ कर एक थे / सत्येन जी , जलबा जी , अलेक जी ,  जेलिओ साहब , स्वाती जी तथा सेनापति जी ,हमेशा फोरम के लिए समर्पित रहें /  वर्तमान नियामक को इनसे क्षिशा लेना चाहिए / न्याय में अन्याय नही होना  चाहिए  / कहावत है पंच परमेश्वर होते है / नवागत और पुराने सदस्य दोनों को  न्याय पाने का बराबर का हक़ है /जिसका आभाव यहाँ देखा जाता है / पक्षपात  पूर्ण न्याय , अन्याय के ही दर्जे में आती है / यैसा होना न्यायधीश पर ही  सवालिया निशाना लगाता है /
सूत्रधार वधाई के पात्र है / एक अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है / सदस्य भी अपनी इगो त्याग कर शालीनता भरे लहजे में विचार प्रकट करें /_

----------


## Crimnal

सूत्र तो अच्छा ही है, और सूत्रधार मुझसे परिचित भी हैं !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*संत जी*----मंझे हुये कमाल के नियामक ,,इनके बिना फोरम ही अधूरा है । 
इनके नाम से ही विवादित सदस्य हड़कते थे ,,ये नियमन कार्य पूरी पारदर्शिता से करते थे ,,सदस्य को नसीहत देने से पहले उन्हे कारण बताते थे ,,फिर उनको अपनी बात पूरी रखने का भरपूर मोका देते थे ,,फिर वे कोई फेसला करते थे । 
नियम को लागू वे हर हाल मैं करते थे ,,किसी सदस्य की प्रोफाईल देख के नहीं बल्कि नियम संबंधी कसोटी पे सदस्य को रख के । 
काफी बीजी रहने के बावजूद भी लगभग उनको भेजे गये हर सँदेसा का जवाब भी देते थे । 
ऐसा नहीं वे सिर्फ कठोर थे ,,चोपाल पे आम सदस्यो की तरह वे आते थे ओर काफी मनोरंजन करते थे ,,उनकी अभी भी फोरम को जरूरत है ।

नियम को जो नहीं मानता था उसे ब्ख्स्ते नहीं थे ,,एक वाकया याद आ गया ,,मेरे भाई सुशील जी को एक बार उन्होने ***** कर दिया ,,जबकि वे शुशील जी को अपना भाई ही मानते है ,,दो तीन दिन बाद जब मैंने शुशील जी को फोन किया तो मालूम चला की वो मनोज भाई के साथ संत जी की दुकान पे बिस्कुट ओर चाय ले रहे है । 
उनके जेसा नियामक बीरले ही मिलता है जो निजी संबंधो के ऊपर भी नियमो को रखना पसंद करता है । 
दो-तीन बार मेरी उनसे फोन पे बात हुई है ,,फोरम की छवि के विपरीत वे एक कोमल इंसान है ।

----------


## gulluu

> ठाकुर जी, मुन्ने राजा जी, जैलेओ जी, अलैक जी,  शाम जी ,


मेरी भी पसंद बिलकुल यही है मित्र क्रिमिनल जी , जब मैंने फोरम ज्वाइन किया था तो ये सभी नियामक पद पर विद्यमान थे , और इनसे मैंने फोरम पर बहुत कुछ सीखा है ,और जिस प्रकार हम अपने पुराने स्कूल कोलेज के शिक्षकों की जिंदगी भर इज्जत करते हैं ,चाहें हम कुछ भी बन जाएँ , इसी प्रकार चाहे हम फोरम पर कुछ भी बन जाएँ ,मैं इनको अपना सीनिअर और सम्मान योग्य ही समझता हूँ . 
इन सभी के गुण बाकि पुराने सदस्य एक -एक करके बता ही रहें हैं तो मैं कुछ अधिक ना कहकर सिर्फ यही कह सकता हूँ की ये मेरी नज़रों में श्रेष्ट नियामक हैं ,क्योंकि सीमा केवल पांच नियामकों की है इसलिए अधिक नाम लेना उचित नहीं है ,लेकिन नियामक इसके अतिरिक्त भी बहुत अच्छे हुए हैं . 
धन्यवाद . 
सूत्रधार को फिर से धन्यवाद .

----------


## badboy123455

> आज फोरम पर आये थे जलवा जी मेने  आप का शुत्र देखने  बुलाया था मेने बात कीथी बो फोरम पर आना नहीं चाहते  है सायद अब समय नहीं है उनके पास





> _भुतपूर्व नियामक सभी एक से बढ़ कर एक थे / सत्येन जी , जलबा जी , अलेक जी ,  जेलिओ साहब , स्वाती जी तथा सेनापति जी ,हमेशा फोरम के लिए समर्पित रहें /  वर्तमान नियामक को इनसे क्षिशा लेना चाहिए / न्याय में अन्याय नही होना  चाहिए  / कहावत है पंच परमेश्वर होते है / नवागत और पुराने सदस्य दोनों को  न्याय पाने का बराबर का हक़ है /जिसका आभाव यहाँ देखा जाता है / पक्षपात  पूर्ण न्याय , अन्याय के ही दर्जे में आती है / यैसा होना न्यायधीश पर ही  सवालिया निशाना लगाता है /
> सूत्रधार वधाई के पात्र है / एक अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है / सदस्य भी अपनी इगो त्याग कर शालीनता भरे लहजे में विचार प्रकट करें /_





> सूत्र तो अच्छा ही है, और सूत्रधार मुझसे परिचित भी हैं !



*आप सभी का स्वागत हे............................*

----------


## badboy123455

> *संत जी*----मंझे हुये कमाल के नियामक ,,इनके बिना फोरम ही अधूरा है । 
> इनके नाम से ही विवादित सदस्य हड़कते थे ,,ये नियमन कार्य पूरी पारदर्शिता से करते थे ,,सदस्य को नसीहत देने से पहले उन्हे कारण बताते थे ,,फिर उनको अपनी बात पूरी रखने का भरपूर मोका देते थे ,,फिर वे कोई फेसला करते थे । 
> नियम को लागू वे हर हाल मैं करते थे ,,किसी सदस्य की प्रोफाईल देख के नहीं बल्कि नियम संबंधी कसोटी पे सदस्य को रख के । 
> काफी बीजी रहने के बावजूद भी लगभग उनको भेजे गये हर सँदेसा का जवाब भी देते थे । 
> ऐसा नहीं वे सिर्फ कठोर थे ,,चोपाल पे आम सदस्यो की तरह वे आते थे ओर काफी मनोरंजन करते थे ,,उनकी अभी भी फोरम को जरूरत है ।
> 
> नियम को जो नहीं मानता था उसे ब्ख्स्ते नहीं थे ,,एक वाकया याद आ गया ,,मेरे भाई सुशील जी को एक बार उन्होने ***** कर दिया ,,जबकि वे शुशील जी को अपना भाई ही मानते है ,,दो तीन दिन बाद जब मैंने शुशील जी को फोन किया तो मालूम चला की वो मनोज भाई के साथ संत जी की दुकान पे बिस्कुट ओर चाय ले रहे है । 
> उनके जेसा नियामक बीरले ही मिलता है जो निजी संबंधो के ऊपर भी नियमो को रखना पसंद करता है । 
> दो-तीन बार मेरी उनसे फोन पे बात हुई है ,,फोरम की छवि के विपरीत वे एक कोमल इंसान है ।


*
संत जी के पास हर बात का जवाब होता था ,एक वाकया मुझे भी याद आ गया ,
एक बार मेने एक सूत्र बनाया ,सभी से तारीफ भी मिली ,मेने संत जी को भी पम द्वारा सूत्र पे आने का आग्रह किया /अब वो सूत्र पर आना नही चाहते थे ,क्योकि वो बहुत कम सूत्रों में रिप्लाई करते थे ,वरिष्ठ नियामक थे कोई ये ना कह डे  की इस सूत्र में आपको क्या अच्छा लगा ,मना भी नही कर सकते ,
तब उन्होंने बीच का रास्ता निकाला ,में हर सूत्र में लिख देता हू की ये सामग्री नेट से ली हुई हे /वो सूत्र पर आये उस प्रविष्टि को कोट कर लिखा की सारी सामग्री नेट से ही सब लेते हे ,आप निसंकोच होके पोस्ट करे 
इस प्रकार सूत्र पर आ भी गए ओर लिख भी गए ,,,,,,,हा हा हा 
बहुत तेज दिमाग के स्वामी  हे संत जी :salut:
*

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरी भी पसंद बिलकुल यही है मित्र क्रिमिनल जी , जब मैंने फोरम ज्वाइन किया था तो ये सभी नियामक पद पर विद्यमान थे , और इनसे मैंने फोरम पर बहुत कुछ सीखा है ,और जिस प्रकार हम अपने पुराने स्कूल कोलेज के शिक्षकों की जिंदगी भर इज्जत करते हैं ,चाहें हम कुछ भी बन जाएँ , इसी प्रकार चाहे हम फोरम पर कुछ भी बन जाएँ ,मैं इनको अपना सीनिअर और सम्मान योग्य ही समझता हूँ . 
> इन सभी के गुण बाकि पुराने सदस्य एक -एक करके बता ही रहें हैं तो मैं कुछ अधिक ना कहकर सिर्फ यही कह सकता हूँ की ये मेरी नज़रों में श्रेष्ट नियामक हैं ,क्योंकि सीमा केवल पांच नियामकों की है इसलिए अधिक नाम लेना उचित नहीं है ,लेकिन नियामक इसके अतिरिक्त भी बहुत अच्छे हुए हैं . 
> धन्यवाद . 
> सूत्रधार को फिर से धन्यवाद .


*इन सब नियामकों से व्यकितगत रूप से कभी वार्तालाप नही हुआ /पर सबका नियमन देखा था .,उच्च कोटि का था /सूत्र पे आने हेतु शुक्रिया आपको*

----------


## badboy123455

> आज फोरम पर आये थे जलवा जी मेने  आप का शुत्र देखने  बुलाया था मेने बात कीथी बो फोरम पर आना नहीं चाहते  है सायद अब समय नहीं है उनके पास


*जलवा जी का हमेशा इंतजार रहेगा मित्र*

----------


## badboy123455

[QUOTE=Rasik Lal;1396442]भुतपुर्व नियमाक के वारें में जान्ने लायक एक अच्छा सूत्र है / यैसा एक  सूत्र होना ही चाहिए था / सूत्रधार ने इस सूत्र का निर्माण कर योग्य कार्य  किया है / इस सूत्र को साफ़ सुथरा रखना भी जरुरी है / [COLOR="#B22222"][COLOR="#B22222"]
*

कुछ विचार भी बताइए की क्यों आपको पसंद हे .हमे भी भूतपूर्व नियामकों के बारे में जानने को मिल्गेगा*

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक 
ड्रेकुला जी 
ड्रेकुला जी से दो बार वार्तालाप हुआ हे ,हमेशा पद की गरिमा बनाये रखने वाले नियामक थे ,आप इनसे विवाद भी करोगे तो भी ये विनम् ही रहते थे /
आप इन्हें कुछ लिख दोगे तो उसे शांति से सुन जवाब अवश्य भेजते थे ,
एक बार मेरी एक समस्या हेतु मेने इन्हें कोई पन्द्रह सोलह बार पम किया इन्होने हर बार शांति से सारी जिज्ञासा शांत करी /ये पोस्ट मिटाने में नही बल्कि उसे एडिट कर देते हे ,ताकि सदस्य भी बुरा ना माने ओर नियम भी ना टूटे ,विवादों से हमेशा से दूर रहे हे 
*

----------


## Monu119

*भूतपूर्व नियामकों में पारदर्शिता तथा सूझ बुझ  बुझ कूट कूट कर भरा था /  फोरम और सदस्यों के प्रति गहरा लगाव था / हर सदस्य को हर संभव समझाने  बुझाने का भरसक प्रयाश करते थे / बिना किसी ठोस वजह के  बैन नही करते थे /  कई यैसे भूतपूर्व नियामक भी थे जिनसे सिखने को बहुत कुछ मिलता था / उनसे  तर्क करने में मजा आता था / तर्क करने पर अपने सीधे और संतुलित भाषा में  समझाया करते थे / तर्क को कभी भी मुद्दा नही बनाते थे , बल्कि रूचि लेकर  सदस्य को अपने ही तर्क से समझा पाने में सक्षम होते थे / फोरम नियम हर किसी  के लिए बराबर है इसे पूर्ण रूप से पालन कराने में अग्रशील रहते थे / कोई  भी सदस्य चाहे नया हो अथवा पुराना हर किसी को बारबर दृष्टि से देखा करते थे  / कोई भी वरिष्ट सदस्य ही क्यों ना हो अभद्र भाषा के इस्तेमाल करने पर  उचित कार्यवाही करने से हिचकते नही थे / प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता तथा  शुद्धता पर हमेशा नजर रखते थे / मगर आज इन सब का अभाव साफ तौर पर देखा जा  सकता है / हालात ये है जिनता बड़ा सदस्य उतनी ही उनकी  पोस्ट पर अशुद्धियाँ  / हिंदी भाषा का इतना बड़ा अपमान साफ -साफ देखने को मिलता है / वरिष्ट  सदस्य में ज्यादा से ज्यादा पोस्ट करके वाह- वाही लुटने की यादत सी   हो गयी  है / उन्हें मात्र अपने प्रविष्टि से ही मतलब है अशुद्धियों से  नही / रोक टोक करने बाला तो कोई है नही अतः वेफिक्र होकर अपने  पोस्ट की  संख्या  विर्धि में वेखौफ  आगे बड़ते चले जा रहे है / अगर कोई सदस्य   इन्हें,  इनकी गलती (अशुद्धि  ) की ओर ईशारा करे तो उसे विरोधी कहने से  तनिक भी हिचकिचाते नही है / 
भूतपूर्व वरिष्ट नियामक श्री  संत  जी हंसमुख , मिलनशार तथा कर्तव्यनिष्ठ व्यक्तित्व के धनि और कर्मठ शाशक थे  /  आज श्री संत जी एक साधारण सदस्य के रूप में फोरम आते है / जलवा जी की  याद हमेशा ताजा बनी रहेगी / गुल्लू जी से बहुत कुछ सिखने को मिलता रहता है /  द्रकुला जी मंजे हुए इन्शान है सबसे उनका एक सामान व्यवहार करना अच्छा  लगता था / मनोज जी हर तरह से तकनीकि सुविधा मुहैया कराने में विश्वाश रखते  है / दोस्ताना व्यवहार उनका स्वभाव है जो हर किसी को पसंद था / 
सूत्रधार को बधाई / अच्छा सूत्र है /*

----------


## AVF000

> _यदि हम पुराने नियामकों का जिक्र करे तो लगभग सभी मेरी प्रबंधन विरोधी छवि को उकेरते रहे हैं। शायद वो सही भी हो!!!
> शुरुआत करता हूँ वो भी सिर्फ एक नाम से अगर जरूरी हुआ तो अन्य का भी जिक्र करूँगा।
> पहली मुलाकात गुरूदेव से ही हुई और उस समय कोई भी सामान्य विभाग नहीं था सिर्फ गर्म मसाला के सिवा।
> उनके बारे मे कुछ भी नहीं लिखूँगा क्यूँ कि इस सूत्र का विषय भूतपूर्व नियामकों पर केन्द्रित है।
> __क्रमशः_


_जब मंच पर सदस्यता ली कोई नियामक जैसे प्राणी नहीं हुआ करते थे। एक बार नियामकों के चयन के लिए चुनाव और मतदान की बात भी चली। परंतु अज्ञात कारणों से वो प्रक्रिया सफल नहीं हुई। फिर गुरु जी द्वारा कुछ नियामकों का चयन किया गया।
कूल अजय, ऐलेक, साहिल, मुन्ने राजा।
पाँच नियामकों के बारे में लिखने की बात है पर हम सिर्फ एक ही के बारे मे लिखना पसंद करेंगे। क्यूँ कि अन्य सभी के नियमन कार्यों मे वह निपुणता दिखी ही नहीं। 
दादा
इनसे बेहतर किसी को न तब देखा न आज। किसी भी तरह की सलाह हमेशा दादा से मिलती रही। हिन्दी भाषा के शब्दों पर कमाल की पकड़। लिखावट ऐसी कि "सांप भी मर जाये और लाठी भी न टूटें।" लगभग हर विषय पर एक अच्छी पकड़ और हर उम्र के सदस्य के साथ चर्चा करने का एक अपना तरीका।
जब कभी भी कोई तकलीफ हुई हमेशा कान(व्यक्तिगत संदेश) मे कह कर उसका त्वरित हल देते रहे।
शुरुआत से लेकर अन्त तक हमेशा उनका साथ रहा और आज भी उस कमी को महसूस करता हूँ।
यदि वो हमारी यह प्रविष्टि देख रहे हों तो हमारे "सादर प्रणाम" को स्वीकार करें।_

----------


## draculla

*मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक

१. संतयेन उर्फ बड़े भैया - खासियत नियम के बड़े सख्त, नियम को मनवाने में किसी हिटलर से कम नहीं थे:). शायद इसीलिए ये विदा हो गए! लेकिन बहुत ही स्नेही भी थे.मैं किसी अंधविश्वासी की तरह इनके हर बात को माना है!क्योकि मुझे कभी भी इनकी कोई भी बात अनुचित नहीं लगी.जब ये नियामक थे तो सबसे ज्यादा समय तक नियामक अपने पद पर स्थिर रहते थे.इस समय इसका घोर आभाव दिखता है.

२. मनोज - तकनीक विषय में महारत यह व्यक्ति सदैव नियामक के योग्य थे. 

ये दो नियामक सदा सदस्यों के लिए उपलब्ध रहते थे जो इन्हें मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा नियामक बनाता है.*

----------


## badboy123455

> _जब मंच पर सदस्यता ली कोई नियामक जैसे प्राणी नहीं हुआ करते थे। एक बार नियामकों के चयन के लिए चुनाव और मतदान की बात भी चली। परंतु अज्ञात कारणों से वो प्रक्रिया सफल नहीं हुई। फिर गुरु जी द्वारा कुछ नियामकों का चयन किया गया।
> कूल अजय, ऐलेक, साहिल, मुन्ने राजा।
> पाँच नियामकों के बारे में लिखने की बात है पर हम सिर्फ एक ही के बारे मे लिखना पसंद करेंगे। क्यूँ कि अन्य सभी के नियमन कार्यों मे वह निपुणता दिखी ही नहीं। 
> दादा
> इनसे बेहतर किसी को न तब देखा न आज। किसी भी तरह की सलाह हमेशा दादा से मिलती रही। हिन्दी भाषा के शब्दों पर कमाल की पकड़। लिखावट ऐसी कि "सांप भी मर जाये और लाठी भी न टूटें।" लगभग हर विषय पर एक अच्छी पकड़ और हर उम्र के सदस्य के साथ चर्चा करने का एक अपना तरीका।
> जब कभी भी कोई तकलीफ हुई हमेशा कान(व्यक्तिगत संदेश) मे कह कर उसका त्वरित हल देते रहे।
> शुरुआत से लेकर अन्त तक हमेशा उनका साथ रहा और आज भी उस कमी को महसूस करता हूँ।
> यदि वो हमारी यह प्रविष्टि देख रहे हों तो हमारे "सादर प्रणाम" को स्वीकार करें।_


*दादा से अभिप्राय मुन्ने राजा जी से हे क्या :question:*

----------


## AVF000

_हाँ, इस मंच पर सभी उन्हे दादा के संबोधन से ही पुकारते थे।_


> *दादा से अभिप्राय मुन्ने राजा जी से हे क्या :question:*

----------


## draculla

> ठाकुर जी का साक्षात्कार उस सूत्र में था जो अब मिटा दिया गया है, प्रबंधन कृपया बताए ऐसा क्यों?




*शायद प्रबंधन ने इनके प्रश्न का जबाब नहीं दिया या फिर वे देख नहीं पाए.
मुझे भी जानना है की साक्षत्कार वाले सूत्र से किस कारन वश ठाकुर जी के साक्षत्कार को सूत्र से मिटा दिया गया है?
या फिर उन्होंने कोई अपना अलग नाम रख लिया!
उम्मीद करता हूँ की प्रबंधन सदस्य की तरफ से उचित उत्तर मिलेगा.
धन्यवाद*

----------


## onepolitician

१) स्लिम सीमा जी 
२) मास्टर जी

इन होने ही मेरी हमेशा सहायता की है !

----------


## ajnabi_dost

1) *मुन्नेराजा जी* : बहुत ही सुलझी हुई शख्सियत है इनकी ! जीवन के हर  क्षेत्र में पारंगत इंसान हैं यह ! एक नियामक के तौर पर बहुत ही अनुशासित  और किसी भी विपरीत स्थिति का आसानी से सामना करने वालों में से एक हैं बड़े  भईया (मुन्नेराजा जी )!नियमों के प्रति एकदम कठोर किन्तु भीतर से बिलकुल  एक बच्चे की तरह चंचल ! पुराने फोरम में इनका नौरंगा खूब चलता था (केवल  उपद्रवी सदस्यों के लिए ) ! इन्होने मेरा बहुत साथ दिया है !! इनके साथ काम करना एक बहुत ही सुखद अनुभव था और वो  समय मैं कभी नहीं भूल सकता !! मेरी तरफ से बड़े भईया को चरण स्पर्श !! धन्यवाद बड़े भईया !!

2) * स्वाति जी* : बहुत ही गुणी शक्सियत है इनकी ! हर क्षेत्र में माहिर , अपने  चातुर्य और समझ से यह हर उपद्रवी सदस्य को सही रस्ते पर ले आती थी ! पुराने फोरम पर इनकी ऐ.के 47 चलती थी जिस से हर उपद्रवी सदस्य डरता था ! मुझे यह एक नियामक के तौर पर अत्यंत प्रिय थी और मेरे प्रिय मित्रों में एक है ! जब  यह फोरम पर आयीं थी तब इन्हें हिंदी नहीं आती थी क्यूंकि यह विदेश में  रहती हैं (मूल रूप से भारतीय ) ! किन्तु इन्होने हार नहीं मानी और धीरे -धीरे हिंदी पर अपनी पकड़ मजबूत की !  यह फोरम की पहली महिला नियामक बनी और फिर अपने परिश्रम से प्रशासिका भी बनीं और फोरम को नयी ऊँचाईओं की तरफ ले गयीं ! इनके साथ कार्य करना भी एक बड़ी उपलब्धि थी ! धन्यवाद स्वाति जी !!

3)  *शाम भाई* : यह भी बहुत सुलझे हुए व्यक्ति हैं , पिछले फोरम के कार्टून विशेषज्ञ और फिर नियामक !! एक नियामक के तौर पर इन्होने हमेशा फोरम की उन्नति के विषय में ही सोचा ! यह किसी भी सदस्य को बैन करने के पक्ष में  नहीं थे ! यह इंग्लैंड में रहते हैं,मूल रूप से गुजराती हैं ! मेरे प्रिय मित्रों में एक हैं !!

4) *जैलियो जी* : कानपुर निवासी जैलियो जी फोरम पर मोबाइल से आने वाले सदस्य थे जो  बाद में नियामक बने ! इनकी लेखन शैली अद्भुत थी ! हमेशा सदस्यों को  हिंदी में लिखने के लिए प्रेरित करते थे ! बहुत ही शांत स्वाभाव वाले इंसान और फोरम में मेरे मित्रों में एक यह भी हैं !

5)  *निकिता जी* : बहुत ही भावुक किन्तु अपने कार्य में दक्ष थीं यह ! पुराने फोरम पर "चौपाल" इन्हीं की देन थी ! एक बहुत अच्छी सहृदय नियामक और मेरे चुनिन्दा मित्रों की सूचि में एक यह भी हैं ! इनमें चंचलता भी कम नहीं थी , चौपाल पर काफी हंसी मजाक होता था ! बहुत ही हंसमुख इंसान !!!!

----------


## aksh

सबने अपनी अपनी पसंद लिख दी है तो मैं भी अपनी पसंद के पांच नियामक लिख ही देता हूँ....बड़ा ही कठिन कार्य है इनको क्रम-बद्ध करना क्योंकि फोरम पर एक से बढ़कर एक नियामक हुए हैं...कृपया इसे वरिष्ठता के क्रम में ना देखें...

*munneraja* 

फोरम पर अब तक के सबसे कठोर नियामक होते हुए भी उनकी बात सहजता से स्वीकार कर लेते थे सभी...चाहें नियमण कार्य कर रहे नियामक हों या फिर साधारण सदस्य सभी एक जैसा सम्मान करते रहे हैं उनका. मैं व्यक्तिगत रूप से काफी प्रभावित हूँ..बड़े भैया से.

लगभग हर विषय की अच्छी पकड़ रखने वाले बड़े भैया को एक बहुत ही कठोर पर अत्यंत लोकप्रिय और सहयोगात्मक नियामक के रूप में जाना जाता रहेगा.

*jaileo* 

जय भैया और बड़े भैया में किसी एक का चुनाव कर पाना बहुत ही मुश्किल कार्य है और अगर मुझे कोई एक का चुनाव करना पड़े तो मैं दोनों का चुनाव करूँगा. फोरम पर मिले दुसरे बड़े भाई अत्यंत ही मृदु भाषी और कुशल नियमन और बहुत ही अच्छी हिंदी के लिए जाने जायेंगे...!! मैं जब नियमन में था तो बहुत कुछ सीखने को मिला उनसे...संयत रहकर बात करना, जल्दीबाजी में निर्णय ना लेना, पोस्ट मिटाने और बैन करने में बड़ा ही महीन फर्क समझाना.

*gulluu* 

गुल्लू जी से प्रभावित हुए बिना रह पाना बहुत ही मुश्किल है...कभी कभी मैं सोचता हूँ कि एक आदमी के अंदर इतनी क्षमताएं कैसे हो सकती हैं...?? फोरम पर इनके कई रूप देखे हैं मैंने और हर रूप में इनको बहुत ही सहज ढंग से कार्य करते देखा है मैंने. 

*ndhebar* 

बाकी सभी के लिए ये नाम चौकाने वाला हो सकता है पर फोरम पर अपना शत प्रतिशत देने वाले मेरे सहयोगी नियामक के तौर पर मैंने इनको बहुत ही करीब से जाना है और मुझे इनके नियमन कार्य करने का ढंग बहुत ही सरल और सीधा लगा बिना लाग लपेट के. मेरे अनुज होते हुए भी मैंने इनको नियमन कार्य सीखने के लिए अपने गुरु का दर्जा दिया था.

*sam_shp*

लन्दन में रहकर भी हिंदी से लगाव रखने वाले एक कुशल नियामक जो हमेशा ही मृदभाषी रहे...और सूत्रों पर खास तौर पर कार्टून के क्षेत्र में इनका योगदान बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण रहा है...एक अच्छे क्रिकेटर होने के साथ साथ एक कुशल नियामक और प्रविष्टि-कर्ता के रूप में मुझे इनकी कमी आज भी खलती है...

----------


## Aljheta

> 1) मुन्नेराजा जी : बहुत ही सुलझी हुई शख्सियत है इनकी ! जीवन के हर  क्षेत्र में पारंगत इंसान हैं यह ! एक नियामक के तौर पर बहुत ही अनुशासित  और किसी भी विपरीत स्थिति का आसानी से सामना करने वालों में से एक हैं बड़े  भईया (मुन्नेराजा जी )!नियमों के प्रति एकदम कठोर किन्तु भीतर से बिलकुल  एक बच्चे की तरह चंचल ! पुराने फोरम में इनका नौरंगा खूब चलता था (केवल  उपद्रवी सदस्यों के लिए ) ! इन्होने मेरा बहुत साथ दिया है !! इनके साथ काम करना एक बहुत ही सुखद अनुभव था और वो  समय मैं कभी नहीं भूल सकता !! मेरी तरफ से बड़े भईया को चरण स्पर्श !! धन्यवाद बड़े भईया !!
> 
> 2)  स्वाति जी : बहुत ही गुणी शक्सियत है इनकी ! हर क्षेत्र में माहिर , अपने  चातुर्य और समझ से यह हर उपद्रवी सदस्य को सही रस्ते पर ले आती थी ! पुराने फोरम पर इनकी ऐ.के 47 चलती थी जिस से हर उपद्रवी सदस्य डरता था ! मुझे यह एक नियामक के तौर पर अत्यंत प्रिय थी और मेरे प्रिय मित्रों में एक है ! जब  यह फोरम पर आयीं थी तब इन्हें हिंदी नहीं आती थी क्यूंकि यह विदेश में  रहती हैं (मूल रूप से भारतीय ) ! किन्तु इन्होने हार नहीं मानी और धीरे -धीरे हिंदी पर अपनी पकड़ मजबूत की !  यह फोरम की पहली महिला नियामक बनी और फिर अपने परिश्रम से प्रशासिका भी बनीं और फोरम को नयी ऊँचाईओं की तरफ ले गयीं ! इनके साथ कार्य करना भी एक बड़ी उपलब्धि थी ! धन्यवाद स्वाति जी !!
> 
> 3)  शाम भाई : यह भी बहुत सुलझे हुए व्यक्ति हैं , पिछले फोरम के कार्टून विशेषज्ञ और फिर नियामक !! एक नियामक के तौर पर इन्होने हमेशा फोरम की उन्नति के विषय में ही सोचा ! यह किसी भी सदस्य को बैन करने के पक्ष में  नहीं थे ! यह इंग्लैंड में रहते हैं,मूल रूप से गुजराती हैं ! मेरे प्रिय मित्रों में एक हैं !!
> 
> 4) जैलियो जी : कानपुर निवासी जैलियो जी फोरम पर मोबाइल से आने वाले सदस्य थे जो  बाद में नियामक बने ! इनकी लेखन शैली अद्भुत थी ! हमेशा सदस्यों को  हिंदी में लिखने के लिए प्रेरित करते थे ! बहुत ही शांत स्वाभाव वाले इंसान और फोरम में मेरे मित्रों में एक यह भी हैं !
> 
> 5) नीतिका जी : बहुत ही भावुक किन्तु अपने कार्य में दक्ष थीं यह ! पुराने फोरम पर "चौपाल" इन्हीं की देन थी ! एक बहुत अच्छी सहृदय नियामक और मेरे चुनिन्दा मित्रों की सूचि में एक यह भी हैं ! इनमें चंचलता भी कम नहीं थी , चौपाल पर काफी हंसी मजाक होता था ! बहुत ही हंसमुख इंसान !!!!


नीतिका जी या निकिता जी ? मुझे तो ऐसा लागत है की वो निकिता जी थी /बाकि कोई और पुराना सदस्य बता सकता है /और वो नियामक भी थी कभी ? ये भी हमें नहीं पता /क्योंकि यहाँ पर फेवरेट नियामकों की बात हो रही है सदस्यों की नहीं /प्लीज डोंट माइंड फ्रेंड (नोट : मुझे याद आ रहा है शायद निकिता भारद्वाज नाम था उनका )

----------


## faqrudeen

सिर्फ साजिद भाई और पथ जी से कुछ उम्मीदें रहती हैं. बाकी तो सब के सब माशाल्लाह , क्या कहूँ..

----------


## ajnabi_dost

> नीतिका जी या निकिता जी ? मुझे तो ऐसा लागत है की वो निकिता जी थी /बाकि कोई और पुराना सदस्य बता सकता है /और वो नियामक भी थी कभी ? ये भी हमें नहीं पता /क्योंकि यहाँ पर फेवरेट नियामकों की बात हो रही है सदस्यों की नहीं /प्लीज डोंट माइंड फ्रेंड (नोट : मुझे याद आ रहा है शायद निकिता भारद्वाज नाम था उनका )


आप सही हैं मित्र !! लिखने में त्रुटी हो गयी थी ! वो निकिता भरद्वाज ही हैं और आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूं कि वोह नियामक भी रह चूँकि हैं !! मित्र , मैंने एक नियामक के तौर पर ही उनका नाम लिखा है !!
धन्यवाद !!

----------


## aman009

_सत्येन जी :   हर   क्षेत्र में पारंगत,  म्रदु भाषी तथा व्यवहारिकता से परि पूर्ण  इंसान /   बहुत ही अनुशासित   और किसी भी विपरीत परिस्थिति को सहजता से व्यवस्थित करने की पूर्ण  क्षमता  / नियमों के प्रतिपालन हेतु  कठोर /  फोरम पर बहुत ही सुखद अनुभव  रहा इनके समय / काफी कुछ सिखने को मिला /__ जलवा जी :  मृदु भाषी ,चतुर ,ज्ञानी ,मैत्री भाव से परिपूर्ण इन्शान ,फोरम नियम के  प्रति सजग / कठिन परिथिति को छोड़ कर कभी किसी सदस्य को बेन करने की पक्ष  में नही / बहुत ही अच्छा अनुभव रहा इनके समय /_ _ स्लिम सीमा  : वुधिमान ,चतुर , फोरम से लगाव , सहयोग की भावना , तत्पर तथा हर  परिश्थिति में सहज भाव / नियम के प्रति सजग / क्या फिर से आ सकती है ?__ द्रकुला जी : नेक इन्शान , मैत्री भाव कूट कूट कर भरा , सहज और शांति प्रिये /_ *नियम के प्रति सजग / बहुत सारे जानकारी मिली इनसे /** मनोज जी : मैत्रीवत व्यवहार , तकनिकीविशेषज्ञ , सहयोगी , नियम के प्रति सजग / बहुत  कुछ नया सिखने को मिला /*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

मनोज जी को कैसे भूल गयी मैं.
नियामक बन्ने से पहले सबके अछे दोस्त. पर नियामक बन्ने के बाद बदतमीजी से  बात करना सीख लिया उन्होंने .या यूँ कहिये की बात करने की तमीज भूल गए और  थोड़े थोड़े घमंडी हो गए थे

----------


## ashwanimale

इस सूत्र के द्वारा मेरे जैसे नये सदस्य को फोरम के बारे कुछ नवीन जानकारियां मिली, सूत्रधार और प्रविष्ठियां करने वाले सभी साथियों को मेरे जैसे हजारों हजार साथियों की तरफ से साधुवाद। सूत्र की गति को जारी रखें, यथासंभव और जानकारियों से सूत्र को प्रोगेस दें, नियामकों संबंधी जानकारियों ने मेरे भी हौसलों को उड़ान दी और अच्छा कार्य करने की प्रेरणा मिली। दोस्त

----------


## The Hero

मुन्ना भैय्या , जय भाई , शाम भाई , अलैक भाई , मलेठिया जी ,निकिता जी |

----------


## Alaick

> १. ठाकुर जी : दिल्ली निवासी ठाकुर जी को मैंने रोमन अंगरेजी में लिखी हुयी प्रथम प्रविष्टि से पुराने मंच में प्रशासक बनने तक देखा था. नियामक के तौर पर इनकी कार्यकुशलता और विषय पर पकड़ इनकी विशेषता रही थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं. 
> २. शाम जी : इंग्लैण्ड में रहने वाले शाम जी मंच के पुराने संस्करण में  कार्टून विशेषज्ञ की
> पदवी प्राप्त करने वाले प्रथम सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सभी सदस्यों से मित्रवत 
> व्यवहार किन्तु स्पाम के मामले में बहुत कठोर निर्णय लेने वाले थी. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ३. अलैक जी :   जयपुर निवासी अलैक जी राज्य के बहु-प्रसारित समाचार पत्र में अधिकारी थे और प्रायः रात १० बजे से प्रातः तक रहते थे. उनकी गजले, गीत और 
> साहित्यिक रचनाये अन्यंत मनोहारी होती थी. एक सूत्र उन्होंने बनाया था जिसमे वे अपनी पसंद के सदस्य के लिए स्वरचित ग़ज़ल प्रस्तुत किया करते थे. मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ४. जैलियो जी : कानपुर निवासी जैलियो जी अत्यंत विनम्र और मोबाइल से आने वाले सदस्य थे जो बाद में नियामक बने. सदस्यों में अत्यंत लोकप्रिय जैलियो जी की प्रविष्टियाँ अधिकतर संस्कृत मिश्रित हिन्दी में हुआ करती थी जो सदस्यों को हिंदी लेखन के लिए प्रेरित करती थी. इनके द्वारा सदस्यों के चित्रों पर चार पंक्तियों में की गयी काव्यात्मक  टिप्पणी किसी भी सदस्य के लिए सम्मान की बात होती थी.मंच के इस संस्करण में ये नहीं आते हैं.
> ५. अक्ष जी : दिल्ली निवासी अक्ष जी चुटकुलों की जीवंत प्रस्तुतियों के लिए  जाने जाते थे. नियामक के तौर पर इनका सभी सदस्यों के साथ मित्रवत व्यवहार 
> और त्वरित निर्णय  लेने की क्षमता इनकी विशेषता थी. नियामक बनने से पूर्व हास्य 
> ...


जिज्ञासावश एक प्रश्न ! फोरम पर आपकी प्रविष्ठ-तिथि बहुत बाद की है ! आप इतने पहले की बातें कैसे जानती हैं ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जिज्ञासावश एक प्रश्न ! फोरम पर आपकी प्रविष्ठ-तिथि बहुत बाद की है ! आप इतने पहले की बातें कैसे जानती हैं ?


जी ये महा ज्ञानी विद्वान है भाई----

----------


## aksh

> मुन्ना भैय्या , जय भाई , शाम भाई , अलैक भाई , मलेठिया जी ,निकिता जी |


पर ये तो पांच नहीं छः हो गए बंधू.....?? पर चुने सारे नगीने हैं आपने..

----------


## Sameerchand

> मित्र पंजाबन रज्जी जी, आपसे अनुरोध है कि वर्तमान नियामकों पर टिप्पणी न कीजिए 
> अधिक जानकारी के लिए यहाँ क्लिक कीजिए 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1392134
> धन्यवाद


*मगर मित्र, मनोज जी तो अब भूतपूर्व नियामक हैं...............मंच के पटल पर आजकल वह तकनिकी विशेषग्य हैं....*

----------


## badboy123455

> *भूतपूर्व नियामकों में पारदर्शिता तथा सूझ बुझ  बुझ कूट कूट कर भरा था /  फोरम और सदस्यों के प्रति गहरा लगाव था / हर सदस्य को हर संभव समझाने  सूत्र है /*


*स्वागत हे आपका हो सके तो आपके पसंदीदा नियामक भी बताइए* 




> *मेरे पसंदीदा नियामक
> 
> १. संतयेन उर्फ बड़े भैया - खासियत नियम के बड़े सख्त, नियम को मनवाने में किसी हिटलर से कम नहीं थे:). शायद इसीलिए ये विदा हो गए! लेकिन बहुत ही स्नेही भी थे.मैं किसी अंधविश्वासी की तरह इनके हर बात को माना है!क्योकि मुझे कभी भी इनकी कोई भी बात अनुचित नहीं  में महारत यह व्यक्ति सदैव नियामक के योग्य थे. 
> 
> ये दो नियामक सदा सदस्यों के लिए उपलब्ध रहते थे जो इन्हें मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा नियामक बनाता है.*


*स्वागत हे ड्रेकु भाई ,आपके बताये दोनों नियामक मेरे भी पसंदीदा में शामिल हे* 



> १) स्लिम सीमा जी 
> २) मास्टर जी
> 
> इन होने ही मेरी हमेशा सहायता की है !


*स्वागत हे मित्र ....................[B*][COLOR="#B22222"]




> 1) [B]मुन्नेराजा  क बड़ी उपलब्धि थी ! धन्यवाद स्वाति जी !!
> 
> 3)  कमी आज भी खलती है...


*मित्र अजनबी दोस्त आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी से काफी कुछ पुराने नियामकों के बारे में जानने को मिला ,आपको शुक्रिया*

----------


## badboy123455

> सबने अपनी अपनी पसंद लिख दी है तो मैं भी अपनी पसंद के पांच नियामक लिख ही देता हूँ....बड़ा ही कठिन कार्य है इनको क्रम-बद्ध करना क्योंकि फोरम पर एक से बढ़कर एक नियामक हुए हैं...कृपया इसे वरिष्ठता के क्रम में ना देखें...
> 
> *munneraja* 
> 
> फोरम पर अब तक के सबसे कठोर नियामक होते हुए भी उनकी बात सहजता से स्वीकार कर लेते थे सभी...चाहें नियमण कार्य कर रहे नियामक हों या फिर साधारण सदस्य सभी एक जैसा सम्मान करते रहे हैं उनका. मैं व्यक्तिगत रूप से काफी प्रभावित हूँ..बड़े भैया से.
> 
> लगभग हर विषय की अच्छी पकड़ रखने वाले बड़े भैया को एक बहुत ही कठोर पर अत्यंत लोकप्रिय और सहयोगात्मक नियामक के रूप में जाना जाता रहेगा.
> 
> *jaileo* 
> ...



*सेनापति स्वागत हे आपका ,और आपके द्वारा दी गयी  जानकारी हेतु आपका हार्दिक आभार*

----------


## badboy123455

> _सत्येन जी :   हर   क्षेत्र में पारंगत,  म्रदु भाषी तथा व्यवहारिकता से परि पूर्ण  इंसान /   बहुत ही अनुशासित   और किसी भी विपरीत परिस्थिति को सहजता से व्यवस्थित करने की पूर्ण  क्षमता  / नियमों के प्रतिपालन हेतु  कठोर /  फोरम पर बहुत ही सुखद अनुभव  रहा इनके समय / काफी कुछ सिखने को मिला /__ जलवा जी :  मृदु भाषी ,चतुर ,ज्ञानी ,मैत्री भाव से परिपूर्ण इन्शान ,फोरम नियम के  प्रति सजग / कठिन परिथिति को छोड़ कर कभी किसी सदस्य को बेन करने की पक्ष  में नही / बहुत ही अच्छा अनुभव रहा इनके समय /_ _ स्लिम सीमा  : वुधिमान ,चतुर , फोरम से लगाव , सहयोग की भावना , तत्पर तथा हर  परिश्थिति में सहज भाव / नियम के प्रति सजग / क्या फिर से आ सकती है ?__ द्रकुला जी : नेक इन्शान , मैत्री भाव कूट कूट कर भरा , सहज और शांति प्रिये /_ *नियम के प्रति सजग / बहुत सारे जानकारी मिली इनसे /** मनोज जी : मैत्रीवत व्यवहार , तकनिकीविशेषज्ञ , सहयोगी , नियम के प्रति सजग / बहुत  कुछ नया सिखने को मिला /*


]




> इस सूत्र के द्वारा मेरे जैसे नये सदस्य को फोरम के बारे कुछ नवीन जानकारियां मिली, सूत्रधार और प्रविष्ठियां करने वाले सभी साथियों को मेरे जैसे हजारों हजार साथियों की तरफ से साधुवाद। सूत्र की गति को जारी रखें, यथासंभव और जानकारियों से सूत्र को प्रोगेस दें, नियामकों संबंधी जानकारियों ने मेरे भी हौसलों को उड़ान दी और अच्छा कार्य करने की प्रेरणा मिली। दोस्त





> मुन्ना भैय्या , जय भाई , शाम भाई , अलैक भाई , मलेठिया जी ,निकिता जी |



*सभी मित्रों का स्वागत हे ....................................*

----------


## badboy123455

> सिर्फ साजिद भाई और पथ जी से कुछ उम्मीदें रहती हैं. बाकी तो सब के सब माशाल्लाह , क्या कहूँ..





> मनोज जी को कैसे भूल गयी मैं.
> नियामक बन्ने से पहले सबके अछे दोस्त. पर नियामक बन्ने के बाद बदतमीजी से  बात करना सीख लिया उन्होंने .या यूँ कहिये की बात करने की तमीज भूल गए और  थोड़े थोड़े घमंडी हो गए थे





> मित्र पंजाबन रज्जी जी, आपकी जो पोस्ट मिटाई गई है वो वर्तमान नियामकों पर टिप्पणी के कारण मिटाई गई है आपसे अनुरोध है कि वर्तमान नियामकों पर टिप्पणी न कीजिए 
> अधिक जानकारी के लिए यहाँ क्लिक कीजिए 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1392134
> धन्यवाद





> *मगर मित्र, मनोज जी तो अब भूतपूर्व नियामक हैं...............मंच के पटल पर आजकल वह तकनिकी विशेषग्य हैं....*


*फकरू ,रज्जी कोर ,और सिन्हा साहब ,,,,,,जेसे नियामक ग्रुप जी ने भी बता दिया /और में भी आप सभी को स्पष्ट कर देता हू की ये सूत्र नियामकों पर भडास निकलने के लिए नही हे ऐसे और भी सूत्र हे ,अगर नही हे तो बनाओ और वहा जाइए , /
नियामकों पर सूत्र बनाना अलाऊ नही हे फिर भी प्रबंधन से विशेष इजाजत लेकर ये सूत्र बनाया हे मेने ,आप तीनों के द्वारा की गयी अगली किसी भी पोस्ट को में शिकायत द्वारा मिटवा दूँगा ,अत कोई पोस्ट इस सूत्र पर ना करे ,इस सूत्र को विवाद रहित ही रहना हे ,धन्यवाद 

सभी मित्रों को धन्यवाद जिन्होंने पूर्व नियामकों और वर्तमान नियामकों के बारे में जानकारी दी ,आगे भी प्रतीक्षा हे *

----------


## sangita_sharma

अन्तर्वासना मंच पर मेरे सबसे पसंददीदा नियामक हे संतयेन जी, कृष जी ,रणवीर जी ,जलवा जी साजिद जी |

----------


## pankaj20882

मुझे तो केवल एक नियामक भाते हैँ ग्रूप जी स्वागत प्रभारी । यकीन मानिये जब पहली बार ईनका पोस्ट आया तो बड़ी खुशी हुयी ।

----------


## Crimnal

मुन्नेराजा जी, स्लिम सीमा जी, बेन टेन जी , उमबुआ जी , अगला नाम बाद में बताऊंगा !

----------


## Sameerchand

जब से मैंने इस  मंच  की सदस्यता ग्रहण की,  मुझे तीन सदस्य ही नियामक के काबिल लगे। और वह तीन हैं - *मुन्नेराजा जी, स्लिमसीमा जी और उमाबुआ जी*। बाकियों को तो नियामक शब्द का मतलब भी पता नहीं । जिनके समय में मैं यहाँ इस मंच का सदस्य नहीं था उनके बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं जानता।

----------


## The Hero

प्रिय समीर जी , अलैक जी के बारे में आपके वर्तमान समय में क्या विचार हैं ?

----------


## Crimnal

> मुन्नेराजा जी, स्लिम सीमा जी, बेन टेन जी , उमबुआ जी , अगला नाम बाद में बताऊंगा !


  अगला नाम साम जी और साथ में अलैक जी मतलब कुल ६ होगये ~

----------


## Sameerchand

> प्रिय समीर जी , अलैक जी के बारे में आपके वर्तमान समय में क्या विचार हैं ?


बंधू हीरो जी, अलैक जी का वर्तमान समय में जो कुछ भी योगदान रहा हैं उसके अनुसार उनके बारे में मैं ज्यादा कुछ नहीं जान पाया हूँ। अतःबिना जाने उनके बारे, इस पद के लिए बोलना ज्यादा होगा। हा, एक बात बोलना चाहूँगा की इस पद के वर्तमान समय मे आप ज्यादा उपयुक्त लग रहे हैं।

----------


## The Hero

> बंधू हीरो जी, अलैक जी का वर्तमान समय में जो कुछ भी योगदान रहा हैं उसके अनुसार उनके बारे में मैं ज्यादा कुछ नहीं जान पाया हूँ। अतःबिना जाने उनके बारे, इस पद के लिए बोलना ज्यादा होगा। हा, एक बात बोलना चाहूँगा की इस पद के वर्तमान समय मे आप ज्यादा उपयुक्त लग रहे हैं।


अलैक जी फोरम पर नियामक पद पर रह चुके हैं |
आपके विचारों का मै सम्मान करता हूँ ,  मै तो फोरम पर केवल प्रतिबंधित होने के लिए ही आया हूँ |

----------


## Munneraja

यदि फोरम के इतिहास को देखा जाए तो मेरे सर्वप्रिय नियामक रहे हैं "जैलियो जी" 
बहुत संयत भाषा में जवाब देना और सोच समझ कर कार्यवाही करना इनके खून में रहा है 

यदि प्रशासकों को शामिल किया जाए तो "स्वाति" 
जिन्हें मैंने एके-५७ नाम दिया था 
त्वरित एवं सटीक 

अलैक जी 
भाषा और उच्च विचार के पकड के धनी 

ठाकुर जी 
सटीक और हास्य के बेजोड संगम 

सभी नियामकों में से लगभग सभी ने अपना महत्वपूर्ण योगदान दिया है 
और लगभग सभी से (शुरू के एक नियामक को छोड़ कर) दोस्ती का भाव प्रबल रहा है. नाम बहुत से हैं लेकिन यहाँ सभी का नाम नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ...:( 
द मास्टर जी, कूल जी, निकिता जी, वीडियो मास्टर जी, साजिद जी, मनोज जी, ग्रुप जी, गुल्लू जी, अक्ष जी, ड्रैकुला जी  ...  बहुत समर्पित रहे हैं.

अन्य नियमाको में से दो वर्तमान के "उमा जी" एवं "रणवीर जी" 
जो बहुत अच्छी समझ के स्वामी/स्वामिनी हैं, हाँ रणवीर जी थोड़े नटखट रहे हैं...

अंत में सदस्यों के बारे में कुछ कहूँ तो मैंने कभी किसी को उनकी गलती के लिए याद नहीं रखा 
जो भी संयत रह कर कार्य करते हैं उनसे बात करने में बहुत मजा आता है 

और रही कार्य की 
तो जिम्मेदारी को पूर्ण रूप में नहीं निभाना अपने पद का दुरूपयोग करना है 
इसलिए जिन पर भी मैंने कार्यवाही की है वो किसी विद्वेष के कारण नहीं की ...
इसलिए किसी से मेरा व्यक्तिगत द्वेष नहीं है 

और अंत में 
सभी को फोरम पर मनोरंजन के लिए हर समय आने का निमंत्रण देता हूँ.....
हम स्वस्थ मनोरंजन के लिए फोरम पर आते हैं इसलिए किसी से कोई बैर नहीं ....

----------


## Munneraja

कृपया मेरी प्रविष्टि में से नाम के क्रम को लेकर भ्रमित ना हों क्योंकि यहाँ मात्र ५ को नामित करने का निर्देश था इसलिए मैंने अपने प्रिय साथियों के नाम बता दिए हैं और कुछ नाम समय के साथ गहरी याद में खो गए हो सकते हैं.

----------


## manuragmail

> कृपया मेरी प्रविष्टि में से नाम के क्रम को लेकर भ्रमित ना हों क्योंकि यहाँ मात्र ५ को नामित करने का निर्देश था इसलिए मैंने अपने प्रिय साथियों के नाम बता दिए हैं और कुछ नाम समय के साथ गहरी याद में खो गए हो सकते हैं.


मै आपसे बिलकुल सहमत हू मुझे भी यही लोग पसंद है

----------


## kamesh

सच्च कहूँ तो मुझे सभी लोग पसंद है और कई नियामक गण का स्नेह और प्यार तो इतना मिला की में अविभूत हूँ उन के अविस्मर्णीय  स्नेह और प्यार से , मुझे वो समय अभी भी याद है लगता है जेसे कल की बात हो मै  जब टूट के बिखरने के कगार पर था तो मेरे बड़े भाइयों ने जो सबल दिया उस को भूल पाना मेरे लिए असंभव है ,में सभी को प्रणाम करता हूँ उन का सभी का स्नेह बना रहे

----------


## ख़ानाबदोश ...

> जब से मैंने इस  मंच  की सदस्यता ग्रहण की,  मुझे तीन सदस्य ही नियामक के काबिल लगे। और वह तीन हैं - *मुन्नेराजा जी, स्लिमसीमा जी और उमाबुआ जी*। बाकियों को तो नियामक शब्द का मतलब भी पता नहीं । जिनके समय में मैं यहाँ इस मंच का सदस्य नहीं था उनके बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं जानता।


अच्छा ! 
हा हा हा .....पहली बार मुझे फोरम की दुनिया मे कोई समझदार आदमी दिखा है । 
क्या आप ये भी बताना चाहेंगे की उपरोक्त तीनों नियामकों मे वो कौन कौन सी बातें थीं जो आपको बेहद पसंद आयी और जो अन्य लोगों मे नहीं थी  ?

----------


## draculla

> अलैक जी फोरम पर नियामक पद पर रह चुके हैं |
> आपके विचारों का मै सम्मान करता हूँ ,  मै तो फोरम पर केवल प्रतिबंधित होने के लिए ही आया हूँ |


अलैक भाई बहुत ही विद्वान सदस्य है.
शायद अलैक जी बढियां नियामक हो सकते थे.
उन्हें इस फोरम के नए वर्जन में भी दो बार नियामक का पद दिया गया है.
एक बार इनके पुराने प्रयोक्ता से दूसरी बार एक नए प्रयोक्ता से.
लेकिन शायद इनके पास फोरम को देने के लिए ज्यादा समय नहीं था, जीतनी फोरम को इनसे अपेक्षा थी.
इसीलिए शायद ये फोरम पर ज्यादा दिन तक नियामक के रूप में नहीं रह सके.

----------


## ravi chacha

अभी मेरे पसंद के दो नियामक है          munneraja जी और groopji  जी

----------


## Munneraja

अलैक जी दिन में कार्य की व्यस्तता के कारण दस बजे के भी बाद में घर आकर रात को चार बजे (अर्थात सुबह के चार बजे) सोया करते हैं 
फिर दिन में ११/१२ बजे उठ कर अपने कार्य में लगते हैं.
इसलिए वे अक्सर रात को ही फोरम पर कार्य किया करते रहे हैं.
उनके फोरम के नियामक पद से हटने का कारण किसी से वैचारिक तारतम्यता नहीं अपितु उनके नेट कनेक्शन की गडबड रही. 
उनके नेट के कनेक्शन लगातार कुछ माह तक बंद रहे.

उनके जैसे व्यक्ति से किसी का मतभेद हो ही नहीं सकता था 
उनके जैसे व्यक्ति का महत्व फोरम के लिए क्या था 
कि वे अब तक के एकमात्र "फोरम प्राइड" नवाजे गए सदस्य रहे हैं.

----------


## draculla

हर समूह में एक जैसे सदस्य और विचार नहीं हो सकते है.
कल ही बात लीजिए NDTV पर एक मानवाधिकार की महिला सदस्य कसाब को बेचारा और बच्चा बोल रही थी और यह माँग कर रही थी की कसाब को उम्र कैद होनी चाहिए थी.
कल कसाब के मरने पर जब खुशी जाहिर की गयी तो....उसे महिला ने इसे पाशविक करार दिया.
हो सकता है की आप उस महिला की बात से सहमति रखते हो लेकिन मैं नहीं रखता हूँ.
ठीक उसी तरह यदि नियामक विभाग में कोई बात होती है को उस पर चर्चा हो सकती है.
इसका उदहारण मेरे पास है....जब एक बार नियामक क्षेत्र में गाली विभाग पर हमारे विचार माँगे गए थे तो मैंने इसका विरोध किया था.
जो गाली विभाग के समर्थक थे उनके साथ अच्छी खासी बहस भी हुई थी.

फोरम पर हर सदस्य को अपना मत और विचार रखने का पूरा समय दिया जाता है.
लेकिन सदस्य अपनी जिद्द और अहंकार में इतना डूबा रहता है की वह सफाई या जबाब देना भी अपनी बेज्जती समझता है.
जब ऐसे सदस्य प्रबंधन के हत्ते चढ़ते तो उनका दिमाग ठिकाने लगाने के लिए सदस्यों को कुछ दिन के लिए प्रतिबंधित कर दिया जाता है.
कुछ दिन ही सही लेकिन उस सदस्य का दिमाग जरुर ठिकाने लग जाता है.

----------


## The Hero

> हर समूह में एक जैसे सदस्य और विचार नहीं हो सकते है.
> कल ही बात लीजिए NDTV पर एक मानवाधिकार की महिला सदस्य कसाब को बेचारा और बच्चा बोल रही थी और यह माँग कर रही थी की कसाब को उम्र कैद होनी चाहिए थी.
> कल कसाब के मरने पर जब खुशी जाहिर की गयी तो....उसे महिला ने इसे पाशविक करार दिया.
> हो सकता है की आप उस महिला की बात से सहमति रखते हो लेकिन मैं नहीं रखता हूँ.
> ठीक उसी तरह यदि नियामक विभाग में कोई बात होती है को उस पर चर्चा हो सकती है.
> इसका उदहारण मेरे पास है....जब एक बार नियामक क्षेत्र में गाली विभाग पर हमारे विचार माँगे गए थे तो मैंने इसका विरोध किया था.
> जो गाली विभाग के समर्थक थे उनके साथ अच्छी खासी बहस भी हुई थी.
> 
> फोरम पर हर सदस्य को अपना मत और विचार रखने का पूरा समय दिया जाता है.
> ...


जहाँ तक मै अलैक जी और जय जी को जानता हूँ , उन दोनोँ मे वो क्षमता है जो संवाद के द्वारा ही किसी भी समस्या का निबटारा कर सकते हैँ , बिना किसी कठोर शब्द और चेतावनी के |

----------


## draculla

> जहाँ तक मै अलैक जी और जय जी को जानता हूँ , उन दोनोँ मे वो क्षमता है जो संवाद के द्वारा ही किसी भी समस्या का निबटारा कर सकते हैँ , बिना किसी कठोर शब्द और चेतावनी के |


मुझे नजदीक से कभी इनके नियमन कार्यों को देखने का मौका नहीं मिला है, अत: मुझे इसके कार्यशैली के बारे में मालूम नहीं है.
लेकिन आपको ऐया क्यों लगता है की किसी भी सदस्य के अनुचित कार्यों पर चेतावनी नहीं दी जानी चाहिए.
जब की वह सदस्य अफवाह या गली गलौज या किसी को अपमानित या कोई नियम भंग करता हो.
चेतावनी तो हमेशा चेतावनी वाली भाषा में ही दी जाती है!
मुझे मालूम है की चेतावनी से पहले यहाँ एक बार अवश्य समझाने का कार्य होता है.


बाकी लाइन मैंने पहले ही पोस्ट में लिख दी है...जिसके कारण कोई सदस्य समझने की कोशिश नहीं करता है.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मेरे प्रिय नियामक 

जब मैं सुरु में फोरम पे आया था तो अनजान था , इसलिए कुछ भी उल्टा सीधा पोस्ट करता था 
एक दिन शाम जी का सन्देश आया और उन्होंने मुझे अच्छे से कार्य करने के प्रेरणा दी, 
मुन्नेराजा जी से मैं बहुत डरता था , इसलिए दूर ही रहता था, 
साम जी के बाद एक दिन मेरे पास जय जी का सन्देश आया और उन्होंने मुझसे बात करने को कहा , उनकी बातों से भी मुझे प्रेरणा मिली , फिर मुन्ने रजा जी का डर भी समाप्त होगया !

इस हिसाब से मुन्ना जी, जय जी, साम जी इनको मैं पहले ही स्थान पर रखता हूँ, 
आगे अलैक जी से व्यक्तिगत बातें हुई... वो भी मुझे काफी अच्छे लगे !
अरे हाँ ठाकुर जी इनको कैसे भूल सकता हूँ, प्रशासक पद पर होने पर भी इन्होने मेरी काफी मदद की

पर होनी को कुछ और ही मंज़ूर था .... और फोरम क्रेश हो गया .... और हमसफ़र भी विलुप्त हो गया !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मै यहाँ ईट से ईट बजाने नही , पुराने सदस्योँ को पुनः फोरम से जोड़ने आया हूँ |


आप बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहें है मित्र और यदि वाकई आप ऐसा कर रहें हैं तो आपको अपने हस्ताक्षर अवश्य बदलने चाहिए। कहीं ऐसा न हो एक बुलावे पर पुनः आने वाले पुराने सदस्य इसे देखकर हतोत्साहित हो जाएँ और बार बार बुलाने के बाद भी न आएँ।

----------


## agyani

मेरे पसंदिदा पाँच नियामक तो बता दूँ, सभी बता रहे है। सबसे उपर है॥ (1) Noctis Lusis- कारण- मुझे इनका नाम बहुत अच्छा लगता है और इनके पास मूड भी है जो आजकल खराब है,  (2) groopji कारण- कभी कभी आते है, किसी को परेशान नही करते(3) बेन टेन । कारण - सन्तुलित तराजू की तरह की तरह अच्छाई बूराई की तरफ झूलते रहते हैँ ।(4)मुन्नेराजा जी - कारण-प्रोफाईल चित्र खतरनाक दिखता है। (5)उमा बुआजी - कारण - जरूरत से ज्यादा कठोर स्वभाव ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मेरे पसंदिदा पाँच नियामक तो बता दूँ, सभी बता रहे है। सबसे उपर है॥ (1) Noctis Lusis- कारण- मुझे इनका नाम बहुत अच्छा लगता है और इनके पास मूड भी है जो आजकल खराब है,  (2) groopji कारण- कभी कभी आते है, किसी को परेशान नही करते(3) बेन टेन । कारण - सन्तुलित तराजू की तरह की तरह अच्छाई बूराई की तरफ झूलते रहते हैँ ।(4)मुन्नेराजा जी - कारण-प्रोफाईल चित्र खतरनाक दिखता है। (5)उमा बुआजी - कारण - जरूरत से ज्यादा कठोर स्वभाव ।


अब आप बच कर रहो भाई कुछ भी हो सकता है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अब आप बच कर रहो भाई कुछ भी हो सकता है


मात्र कुछ प्रविष्टियों वाले नवागत समान वरिष्ठ सदस्य को इस तरह धमकाने का क्या अर्थ है रवि जी ? अब ये मत कहियेगा के मैं तो मज़ाक  कर रहा था !

----------


## agyani

> अब आप बच कर रहो भाई कुछ भी हो सकता है


मालूम है, पर मै गारँटी लेता हुँ,कि अगला नँबर आपका होगा ,यदि इस तरह का शहद टपकाना बँद नही किया तो मेरे चाचा जी।

----------


## agyani

> मात्र कुछ प्रविष्टियों वाले नवागत समान वरिष्ठ सदस्य को इस तरह धमकाने का क्या अर्थ है रवि जी ? अब ये मत कहियेगा के मैं तो मज़ाक  कर रहा था !


मजाक ही कर रहे है ,फोरम पर गँभीर होना ही गुनाह है।गभीँरता से सोचने का विषय तो भारत देश है की परिस्थितियाँ अब तो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मात्र कुछ प्रविष्टियों वाले नवागत समान वरिष्ठ सदस्य को इस तरह धमकाने का क्या अर्थ है रवि जी ? अब ये मत कहियेगा के मैं तो मज़ाक  कर रहा था !


भाई में यहाँ  हास्य मनोरंजन  करने आता हु और सभी सदस्य मेरे भाई है क्या में इनसे मजाक नहीं कर सकता   ?

क्या फोरम पर मजाक करना  अपराध  है  ?

----------


## BadBoy99

*यार फिर विवाद शुरू कर दिया हद हे*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> भाई में यहाँ  हास्य मनोरंजन  करने आता हु और सभी सदस्य मेरे भाई है क्या में इनसे मजाक नहीं कर सकता   ?
> 
> क्या फोरम पर मजाक करना  अपराध  है  ?


"मजाक" करने के लिए उचित "विभाग" बने हुए हैं ,आपको "प्रबंधन विभाग" मजाक करने का स्थान दिखता है ?

----------


## agyani

> *यार फिर विवाद शुरू कर दिया हद हे*


अगर आप इन विचारो को किसी के निजी विचार मानकर चलेंगे तो विवाद की कोई गुँजाईस ही नही, आगे आपकी मर्जी है मित्र।

----------


## ravi chacha

> "मजाक" करने के लिए उचित "विभाग" बने हुए हैं ,आपको "प्रबंधन विभाग" मजाक करने का स्थान दिखता है ?


माफ़ करो   नियामक जी  आगे से  ये गलती नहीं होगी 


मेरा प्रबन्धन  से अनुरोध  है  


मेरे लिए "प्रबंधन विभाग" बंद करदिया जाये

----------


## BadBoy99

> अगर आप इन विचारो को किसी के निजी विचार मानकर चलेंगे तो विवाद की कोई गुँजाईस ही नही, आगे आपकी मर्जी है मित्र।


*मित्र आप को गलत नही ठहरा रहा हू पर ये सूत्र कुछ कारणों से पहले गायब हो गया था में नही चाहता वेसा फिर हो*

----------


## BadBoy99

> माफ़ करो   नियामक जी  आगे से  ये गलती नहीं होगी 
> 
> 
> मेरा प्रबन्धन  से अनुरोध  है  
> 
> 
> मेरे लिए "प्रबंधन विभाग" बंद करदिया जाये


*क्या रवि भाई सीधा विभाग ही बंद करवा रहे हो ,ऐसा मत कीजिये*

----------


## jeet6162

मेरे लिए तो यह असंभव है 
फ़ोरम पर ही मुझे बडे भाई का प्यार मिला है *शाम भाई* 
शामभाई, मुन्नाभाई, अलैक जी  , मलेठियाजी, जय भाई, ठाकुर जी, रोहित भाई( विडियो मास्टर ),टाईगर लव
इन सब से मे रुबरु मिल जुका हु ओर सभी से मे प्रभावित हु,सभी अपनी अपनी दुनिया के महारथी है 

अब तक के किसी भी नियामक से मुझे कोई तकलिफ़ नही हुई है सभी ने सहयोग दिया है 


*हम लोग यहा पर मनोरंजन के हेतु आते है ओर नियामक का पद एक जिम्मेदारी का है*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मुझे तो खुद से ज्यादा कोई अच्छा  नही लगता |:rofl:

----------


## Parbat

> मुझे तो खुद से ज्यादा कोई अच्छा  नही लगता |:rofl:


हा हा हा हा हा.......


बोहोत खूब...........


वैसे भी आप से बेहतर कोई नहीं........

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> हा हा हा हा हा.......
> बोहोत खूब...........
> वैसे भी आप से बेहतर कोई नहीं........


धन्यवाद महादेव एक बात और खूब है के मौके  पर चौके लगाने में आप से बेहतर कोई नही :o|

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मेरे चेहरे से  नजर नही हटती  नजारे हम क्या देखें |:pointlol:

----------


## robin hood

मुझे तो सब नियामक एक जेसे ही लगते हें

----------


## robin hood

> मुझे तो खुद से ज्यादा कोई अच्छा  नही लगता |:rofl:


....................:clap:

----------

